# Firmware Build 2019.12.1.2 5c87371 (5/2/2019)



## viperd

Looks like this went to the Canary in Nevada.

[MOD EDIT - if you came here to report you have this FW downloading/installing or have just installed it, please use the voting buttons to express this. If posting in the thread, please consider adding new information to the conversation. "got it" posts will be removed without warning]


----------



## barjohn

One in Nevada and one in Florida so far. Probably just another bug fix but it would be interesting to know.


----------



## turnem

They are both coming from 2019.12.1.1 as well so I'm guessing it's just bug fixes.


----------



## Needsdecaf

turnem said:


> They are both coming from 2019.12.1.1 as well so I'm guessing it's just bug fixes.


But considering that 40% of the Model 3 fleet (on TeslaFi anyway) is on 12.1.1, maybe this is the version that everyone gets? Who knows. I actually enjoy the mystery and drama behind these software updates, lol. I think I'm going to start taking bets every time each one comes out as to what percentage of the fleet on TeslaFi gets it. Box pool anyone?

Given the fact that rollout abruptly stopped, probably IS the fixed version.


----------



## Herewego

I received it, appears to be bug fixes but haven't looked too close.. There is a 'software' tab/link below the 'service' tab on the main menu.. That's all I can see so far..


----------



## diabox

I got 12.1.1 yesterday and just installed 12.1.2 today. They must have borked something up on the 12.1.1 update to push out 12.1.2 that fast. My friend, also in Florida, got notification to install 12.1.1 but it was pulled before he could install it. No 12.1.2 yet for him.

I don't see any differences between 12.1.1 and 12.1.2.

@Herewego - 12.1.1 also had the Software menu item, so that's not new for 12.1.2.


----------



## Bigriver

@diabox and @Herewego, software tab showed up with version 12.nothing. That's where my Model 3 is at. Have the software tab.

Interesting that 12.1.1 seemed to be an immediate and rapidly pushed bug fix to 12.1, and now 12.1.2 appears to be another do over.


----------



## Greg Appelt

Ralindo14 said:


> Just got my update to 2019.12.1.2 my previous firmware was 2019.7.105
> I am in Kansas City


Hardware 3?


----------



## barjohn

Wasn't a very big update only downloaded 4.3MB


----------



## magglass1

barjohn said:


> Wasn't a very big update only downloaded 4.3MB


224.5MB for me


----------



## Ze1000

I was on 2019.12 and just got 2019.12.1.2. Only differences were Browser version now is Chromium 73 and peak supercharging rate of 150kw.


----------



## JWardell

Can anyone with 12.1.2 confirm if this update includes the new Lane Departure Avoidance?

https://www.tesla.com/blog/more-adv...aign=LDA&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


----------



## slasher016

JWardell said:


> Can anyone with 12.1.2 confirm if this update includes the new Lane Departure Avoidance?
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/blog/more-adv...aign=LDA&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


Wasn't in the release notes.


----------



## SMITTY

JWardell said:


> Can anyone with 12.1.2 confirm if this update includes the new Lane Departure Avoidance?
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/blog/more-adv...aign=LDA&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


Since thats a safety feature, is that being released to all Model 3 owners? Or AP equipped only?


----------



## Ze1000

JWardell said:


> Can anyone with 12.1.2 confirm if this update includes the new Lane Departure Avoidance?
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/blog/more-adv...aign=LDA&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


Not there. Not in release notes nor in any menu.


----------



## Ze1000

I went to TeslaFi to check cars reporting HW3. There are only 6 and all are Model X.
There are a lot of Model 3 on 7.105 with very low mileage and high VIN, but all report HW 2.5.
Don't know if it is accurate or a limitation on TeslaFi.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

magglass1 said:


> 224.5MB for me


706 mb for me


----------



## GDN

JWardell said:


> Can anyone with 12.1.2 confirm if this update includes the new Lane Departure Avoidance?
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/blog/more-adv...aign=LDA&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


Just got 12.1.2 on both cars and no change in the menu and nothing further under "Lane Departure Warning" if you turn it on. I think it is just a coincidence they announce that today and release 12.1.2 which must be a bug fix only. It is rolling very fast for first day release.


----------



## barjohn

Francois Gaucher said:


> 706 mb for me


Were you coming from 12.1.1?


----------



## lancegoddard

Just loaded 12.1.2 and haven’t had a chance to try it yet but I did notice that the prior version included auto steer on local country roads other than state highways. Speed is limited to 45 mph in areas that even have 50 mph limits but are not yet labeled as such. I’ve been doing bug reports for speed limits but they must have low priority with the coding people.


----------



## MelindaV

lancegoddard said:


> Just loaded 12.1.2 and haven't had a chance to try it yet but I did notice that the prior version included auto steer on local country roads other than state highways. Speed is limited to 45 mph in areas that even have 50 mph limits but are not yet labeled as such. I've been doing bug reports for speed limits but they must have low priority with the coding people.


the speed sign info comes from Google - not specifically from Tesla.


----------



## barjohn

I think that auto steer on country roads has been there a long time. I used autopilot on a road trip last summer and it worked on country two lane roads just fine.


----------



## ig0p0g0

Oh no. I woke up the car and it started downloading. Now I’m going to be convinced forever that you can start a download by waking up the car.

-edit- and it’s done, under 40mb. Strange the size differences.


----------



## Kizzy

ig0p0g0 said:


> Oh no. I woke up the car and it started downloading. Now I'm going to be convinced forever that you can start a download by waking up the car.
> 
> -edit- and it's done, under 40mb. Strange the size differences.


I had just got home and was poking through menues and saw the update was downloading.

The release notes seem to be targeting folks coming from versions before 2019.8.5 as it references NoA with no confirmation as a new feature.


----------



## KtotheF

Just updated our 3 to 2019.12.1.2 tonight after just updating a couple days ago (but do t remember what that one was).

Have noticed the browser seems better but, as a webpage loads, it tends to interrupt or shift speakers when streaming via the included service.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GKR

Francois Gaucher said:


> 706 mb for me


Just wondering, how do people see the size of the downloaded file? Does your HGW/router provide this info?


----------



## Bigriver

ig0p0g0 said:


> Oh no. I woke up the car and it started downloading. Now I'm going to be convinced forever that you can start a download by waking up the car.
> 
> -edit- and it's done, under 40mb. Strange the size differences.


I can quite assure you that is not the case. I have gotten all the notifications for recent downloads (which have been quite frequent) for my 2 cars when the car was asleep.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

lancegoddard said:


> Just loaded 12.1.2 and haven't had a chance to try it yet but I did notice that the prior version included auto steer on local country roads other than state highways. Speed is limited to 45 mph in areas that even have 50 mph limits but are not yet labeled as such. I've been doing bug reports for speed limits but they must have low priority with the coding people.


I've read a number of times on Reddit that people have been told several times by techs that the reports made by 'bug report' aren't downloaded except at a service center visit. They may not even be looked at by the service tech after they get pulled.

Probably best to call support if you want someone to be aware of it.


----------



## wst88

JWardell said:


> Can anyone with 12.1.2 confirm if this update includes the new Lane Departure Avoidance?
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/blog/more-adv...aign=LDA&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


I can't find any reference to it.. Guess we will see it soon in a new update..


----------



## ig0p0g0

GKR said:


> Just wondering, how do people see the size of the downloaded file? Does your HGW/router provide this info?


Google Wifi shows usage by device.


Bigriver said:


> I can quite assure you that is not the case. I have gotten all the notifications for recent downloads (which have been quite frequent) for my 2 cars when the car was asleep.


My rational brain knows this. My "jump three times, spin around with a duck on your head before trying to log on to 365" brain sometimes wins. That one didn't work with 365 yesterday, if you are wondering.


----------



## Mike

JWardell said:


> Can anyone with 12.1.2 confirm if this update includes the new Lane Departure Avoidance?
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/blog/more-adv...aign=LDA&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


I just checked in the autopilot menu and don't see either of these two options.


----------



## evannole

I installed this version late last night and had my first drive on it this morning. Other than some strangeness from my auto headlights, which insisted on being on during the first few minutes of my drive despite bright sunshine, but which eventually corrected themselves, I didn't notice any significant difference from 2019.12.1.1, which I had had for about three days.

EAP acceleration and deceleration are smoother than 2019.8.5, a welcome improvement, though I still don't think EAP is as good as it was on 2018.48.12 or 2018.50.6. 2019.8.5 introduced some twitchiness around left-hand exits from the HOV lane, and that persists in this version. The car will, for a split second, start to veer to the left before deciding that going straight is the appropriate move. Suffice it to say that I will be supervising the car very closely in those situations.

I also experienced one incidence of phantom braking this morning, but it was brief and mild - a significant improvement over 2018.8.5.


----------



## Nautilus

evannole said:


> 2019.8.5 introduced some twitchiness around left-hand exits from the HOV lane, and that persists in this version. The car will, for a split second, start to veer to the left before deciding that going straight is the appropriate move. Suffice it to say that I will be supervising the car very closely in those situations.


Please do. I think I read somewhere that this glitch got someone killed somewhere when their car couldn't make up its mind in time and they hit the lane divider barrier head on at the split.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

ig0p0g0 said:


> Google Wifi shows usage by device.
> 
> My rational brain knows this. My "jump three times, spin around with a duck on your head before trying to log on to 365" brain sometimes wins. That one didn't work with 365 yesterday, if you are wondering.


My nephew swears he got the update because he washed his Model 3.


----------



## Nautilus

WonkoTheSane said:


> My nephew swears he got the update because he washed his Model 3.


Let me guess, he's WonkoTheNot-so-Sane.....


----------



## Scrapps

ig0p0g0 said:


> Google Wifi shows usage by device.


This is like the new 'refresh order status page' for me. I have to check multiple times a day to see if it's been downloading an update.


----------



## bsunny

We are on a road trip from Boston heading to Cincinnati. We had 12.1.1 for a few days, then this morning, right before we left, we got 12.2.2. We had EAP, and recently updated to add FSD (not sure of relevance.)

I do not know when this bug was initiated but I think it is a pretty serious one.

The bug:
Autopilot disengages frequently when it is hard to understand why. One time, a double-tractor-trailer we were passing was a little wobbly, so I’ll give it that, but other times no good reason apparent.

The real problem is that after AP disengaged, it continued to steer and do a lane change even though the AP symbol and lines were gray. The lane change occurred after I put on my turn signal planning to manually do the lane change. My husband confirmed it, and I was able to recreate it a few times.

We do not even have navigate on autopilot option turned on, so it has nothing to do with that.


----------



## MJJ

I also noticed the headlights on during the day. I also still notice every annoying foible that existed previously.

With one addition. The FM tuner now insists on spontaneously choosing different stations, and so far they’ve been Spanish-speaking.

Juan! Did you hack my radio again?!?


----------



## bsunny

I followed up my post above with an online chat with TESLA customer support. They looked at my car’s logs and said to schedule a service appointment because “ there were a few alerts indicating a physical inspection is needed.” It will take a couple of hours for them to run an autopilot diagnostic. Chad said it is safe to use our autopilot in the meantime. (No indication of whether this might or might not be software related.)


----------



## Kizzy

Some things I noticed today…

When two freeway lanes merged together, AP kept the car closer to the left side and did not move at all toward the middle (despite a lack of contrasting pavement that might suggest the merging lane still existed).

On an off ramp, NoA disengaged and re-enacted multiple times in quick succession before disengaging much later than usual on this particular offramp.


----------



## Lgkahn

sounds like a buggy release.. glad i am not on it yet.


----------



## Wen Li

I got 12.1.2 and Autopilot seems to be quite buggy. It cancelled lane change a few times and couple times swerved back halfway thru lane change and phantom brake a few times. Also while driving in light rain there was a msg that blindspot detection is limited, which I never had before. Not sure anyone else having these issues. Will try a reboot to see if anything gets fixed.


----------



## 9114s

No issues for me since installed yesterday, this release works great, i am coming from 12.1.1. I did not understand what differences are between 12.1.1 and 12.1.2?
Software VersionDate InstalledDays Since Previous Update
2019.12.1.2 5c87371 05/02/2019 4:13 PM 2
2019.12.1.1 4b1dd29 04/30/2019 3:48 PM 26
2019.8.5 3aaa23d 04/04/2019 1:30 PM 8
2019.8.3 da116a6 03/26/2019 9:12 PM 14
2019.5.15 f5def7e 03/11/2019 9:44 PM 39
2018.50.6 4ec03ed 01/31/2019 7:28 PM


----------



## ig0p0g0

Anybody take the carpool lane on the San Mateo bridge? Since 12.1.1 and still on 12.1.2 I notice it wants to exit (veer, really) to the left into the parking lot just before the toll booth. Not a huge deal, it’s a place I’m always on my guard anyway (and unsupported on NOA), but the change is interesting. I’m the past it stayed in the freeway lane. I’m guessing it’s due to the left-hugging behavior people have noticed.


----------



## James M

One thing I noticed from 12.1.2 that is different than 12.1.1 is the media player now starts Muted when you get into the car, regardless of what it was at the last time you exited the car. Not sure I like that, but I understand some people were having issues with media blasting when they got in the car, so perhaps this is the fix for that.


----------



## turnem

ig0p0g0 said:


> Anybody take the carpool lane on the San Mateo bridge? Since 12.1.1 and still on 12.1.2 I notice it wants to exit (veer, really) to the left into the parking lot just before the toll booth. Not a huge deal, it's a place I'm always on my guard anyway (and unsupported on NOA), but the change is interesting. I'm the past it stayed in the freeway lane. I'm guessing it's due to the left-hugging behavior people have noticed.


I'm in North Carolina so I haven't driven this road obviously but I can definitely tell you that I've seen my car veering left a LOT on AP when it doesn't know exactly what to do. It seems to happen when lane markers disappear for a bit and it's really bad if the road also widens at the same time.

It definitely feels like the car is looking for a marker to track on the left side.


----------



## DennisP

Streaming radio is still buggy/skips and screen is slow to respond. Rebooted twice, still having issues...


----------



## Mike

Email sent to Tesla that captured the following:

First trip I have experienced the buggy streaming music.

NOA is not automatically loaded into plan even though I have that option selected.

Screen was dark after initial download of 12.1.2 was completed (and I wanted to use the car immediately) for about 10 seconds. I completed a power off shutdown to reset.

Numerous phantom braking events with slower traffic to my right being the catalyst.

A merge from one freeway to another, my merge lane ended, no signal from NOA, just a random merge into the next lane.

NOA slower to initiate any lane changes (system signals it's intention to me that it wants to change lanes, I apply torque to the steering wheel, one Mississippi, two Mississippi, first turn signal blink, second blink, third blink, fourth blink, front wheels' angle finally begins to deflect from the straight ahead.......).

I had a warning come up that NOA was not available due to limited blindspot detection......two finger reset solved that.

Supercharger session (with said supercharger as destination waypoint): unable to bring up energy graph to confirm upload was going to be greater than 5% EST remaining at destination, had to use abetterrouteplanner to confirm my desired numbers....also, session started at 30% SOC, got to 137 kW for a moment and then settled at 117 kW. After returning from a 10 minute walk, power was down to 65 kW and SOC was around 65%. No system cooling fan noises heard.

------------

Based on Elon Musk comments that any driver override of NOA causes said event to be looked at by Tesla, I must have overridden about 35 passing events (because it just takes too long with NOA) and added a bug report at the same time.

The autowipers worked flawlessly.


----------



## Lgkahn

im having issues the car is letting me drive without a key anyone else see this..


----------



## MJJ

ig0p0g0 said:


> Anybody take the carpool lane on the San Mateo bridge? Since 12.1.1 and still on 12.1.2 I notice it wants to exit (veer, really) to the left into the parking lot just before the toll booth. Not a huge deal, it's a place I'm always on my guard anyway (and unsupported on NOA), but the change is interesting. I'm the past it stayed in the freeway lane. I'm guessing it's due to the left-hugging behavior people have noticed.


I do not use that bridge often but I adore your avatar and have only one thing to say: "We has met the enemy, and he is us!"


----------



## PNWmisty

Loaded 2019.12.1.2 today and took a 20-mile drive.

In my short usage, I noticed only good changes:

An abrupt corner on a country road was taken perfectly at the set speed of 43 mph. On previous versions, it would slow down and run wide across the centerline while alerting the driver to take over. Today, no drama, just good human-like driving. I think what was giving it trouble was the tightness of the curve (which starts and ends abruptly) and the fact that it is flanked closely on the outside by a guard rail and a rock face hugs the inside of the turn. All good now.

I also noticed the back-up camera comes up without any delay. Previously there was a delay of about 2 seconds after putting it into reverse.

The web browser does seem faster and more responsive.

The release notes also mentioned that the top speed has been increased to 165 mph!  Unfortunately, I didn't have the opportunity to test that out today.


----------



## MJJ

PNWmisty said:


> I also noticed the back-up camera comes up without any delay. Previously there was a delay of about 2 seconds after putting it into reverse


Hmph. My rear vision continues to be a "maybe".

And so, I will repeat my plea for a switch to turn off the reverse readjustment of the rear view mirrors. With them pointed down, and the rear camera screen black, you really can't see where you're going in reverse.


----------



## Ze1000

MJJ said:


> Hmph. My rear vision continues to be a "maybe".
> 
> And so, I will repeat my plea for a switch to turn off the reverse readjustment of the rear view mirrors. With them pointed down, and the rear camera screen black, you really can't see where you're going in reverse.


What do you mean turn off the reverse adjustment of the rear view mirrors? If you want to turn off the tilting of the rear view mirrors, that switch already exists. You only need to click in mirrors inside adjustments.


----------



## MelindaV

Ze1000 said:


> What do you mean turn off the reverse adjustment of the rear view mirrors? If you want to turn off the tilting of the rear view mirrors, that switch already exists. You only need to click in mirrors inside adjustments.


i dont have this. can you post a photo?


----------



## shareef777

MelindaV said:


> the speed sign info comes from Google - not specifically from Tesla.


Can we submit corrections to google? Can't find anything online.


----------



## Ze1000

MelindaV said:


> i dont have this. can you post a photo?


Inside of Quick Controls Click on the mirrors then disable Mirror Auto Tilt


----------



## Love

shareef777 said:


> Can we submit corrections to google? Can't find anything online.


Within Google maps, click help and settings > send feedback > report a data problem. Then tap the street you want to report, click next. Then select from the list. They don't have "wrong speed limit" as an option so I selected "incorrectly drawn" and typed "wrong mph" in the field provided below, giving them the correct speed limit as well.


----------



## MJJ

Ze1000 said:


> What do you mean turn off the reverse adjustment of the rear view mirrors? If you want to turn off the tilting of the rear view mirrors, that switch already exists. You only need to click in mirrors inside adjustments.


🤯 when did that happen! I swear I've looked there, some time ago now though.

Thanks!


----------



## Ze1000

MJJ said:


> 🤯 when did that happen! I swear I've looked there, some time ago now though.
> 
> Thanks!


It's been there since May last year. First thing I disabled when I got my car. I hated it in my last car and still see no point on the mirror tilting. It is supposedly to help avoiding curbing


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I blame my only (lifetime!) curb rash while backing into a super charger on my way home Sept 18 from mirror tilting. Couldn't see a darn thing.


----------



## sduck

Installed this night before last, absolutely no problems so far. None of the issues others are reporting. Although I'm not a big AP user - i tend to use TACC most of the time locally. I did do the usual reboots after installing, as I always do.


----------



## ssc8666

I have a LR RWD. Installed this FW earlier today. TACC hard brake for no reasons in stop and go traffic several times. Each time, there's a good 2-3 car lengths from car in front. No one tried to cut in front of me. I ended up canceling TACC. Have not tried Autopilot or NoA yet.


----------



## scaots

ssc8666 said:


> I have a LR RWD. Installed this FW earlier today. TACC hard brake for no reasons in stop and go traffic several times. Each time, there's a good 2-3 car lengths from car in front. No one tried to cut in front of me. I ended up turning TACC off. Have not tried Autopilot or NoA yet.


It doesn't like when cars are in the exit lane to right, if you were by something like that. It's as if it treats the exit lane same as on ramp and gives space to anyone there to come out, which is bad as they are exiting and slowing while you are in a high speed lane.


----------



## ssc8666

scaots said:


> It doesn't like when cars are in the exit lane to right, if you were by something like that. It's as if it treats the exit lane same as on ramp and gives space to anyone there to come out, which is bad as they are exiting and slowing while you are in a high speed lane.


I was in the middle lane when this happened. Traffic was moving at 10-20 MPH max.


----------



## EarlyBuyer

Received 2019.12.1.2 Thursday 5/2 evening. Noticed the next morning the drivers side interior trunk light was (and still is) flashing. Perhaps a coincidence, or maybe it is related to the update. Also while on a 6+ hour return trip yesterday with EAP engaged and set for 70 MPH in a 70 MPH zone, the car aggressively braked and reset itself to 55 MPH, although still in a 70 MPH zone. Fortunately there wasn't a car behind me for a quarter mile. I've scheduled a service appoint for the light.


----------



## jrglade

Before yesterday, my Model 3 LR RWD was stuck on 2019.7.105, which makes me "think" I have HW3 (can anyone confirm this?), as took delivery April 20, with factory date of April 3. This version had dog mode, but no Sentry mode. I have read about this with the new HW3 cars.

I received the 2019.12.1.2 last night, with the before mentioned functions, and the release note refers to Prior Release Notes with Sentry and Dashcam update. So I have Sentry now, but its puzzling that I received the Sentry by a prior release that I didn't have notice of. I am guessing the update had prior updates bundled with the current update for those of us stuck on 7.105 without Sentry?

Love to hear any thoughts


----------



## GDN

jrglade said:


> Before yesterday, my Model 3 LR RWD was stuck on 2019.7.105, which makes me "think" I have HW3 (can anyone confirm this?), as took delivery April 20, with factory date of April 3. This version had dog mode, but no Sentry mode. I have read about this with the new HW3 cars.
> 
> I received the 2019.12.1.2 last night, with the before mentioned functions, and the release note refers to Prior Release Notes with Sentry and Dashcam update. So I have Sentry now, but its puzzling that I received the Sentry by a prior release that I didn't have notice of. I am guessing the update had prior updates bundled with the current update for those of us stuck on 7.105 without Sentry?
> 
> Love to hear any thoughts


From what we know, having 7.105 seems to indicate you may have the FSD HW, but your mfg date of 4/3 says you are a few days ahead of when Elon said they changed. Maybe they used a few before 4/12.

I believe the only true way to know at this time is to remove the panel under the glove box and snap a pic of it.


----------



## JWardell

Undocumented new feature in 12.1.2?

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/bkooai


----------



## dannyskim

Finally got 2019.12.1.2 now that my 12v got replaced. Anybody still not seeing range increase on their LR RWD 3 like me?


----------



## RichEV

dannyskim said:


> Finally got 2019.12.1.2 now that my 12v got replaced. Anybody still not seeing range increase on their LR RWD 3 like me?


still 305-308 on mine


----------



## dannyskim

RichEV said:


> still 305-308 on mine


Thanks. Wonder when it's going to get solved... Must be minor hardware iterations that differ in our builds in which they haven't patched for yet in the software. Curious to know, when is your build date? Mine is a 06/2018


----------



## DocScott

jrglade said:


> Before yesterday, my Model 3 LR RWD was stuck on 2019.7.105, which makes me "think" I have HW3 (can anyone confirm this?), as took delivery April 20, with factory date of April 3. This version had dog mode, but no Sentry mode. I have read about this with the new HW3 cars.
> 
> I received the 2019.12.1.2 last night, with the before mentioned functions, and the release note refers to Prior Release Notes with Sentry and Dashcam update. So I have Sentry now, but its puzzling that I received the Sentry by a prior release that I didn't have notice of. I am guessing the update had prior updates bundled with the current update for those of us stuck on 7.105 without Sentry?
> 
> Love to hear any thoughts


The usual explanation is that every firmware is a complete download; it's not just new pieces tacked on to whatever you had. So once you have 2019.12.1.2, you've got exactly the same features as everyone else with your hardware that also has that firmware.

The release notes aren't sophisticated enough to know your past history. So they don't know whether you got an 8.x before 12.x or not. Therefore the 12.x firmware includes the new features in 12.x as release notes, and lists the 8.x features as notes from a prior release. But in your case you didn't have any of them until you got 12.1.2--there wasn't an unreported prior release that you downloaded separately.

Make sense?


----------



## jrglade

DocScott said:


> The usual explanation is that every firmware is a complete download; it's not just new pieces tacked on to whatever you had. So once you have 2019.12.1.2, you've got exactly the same features as everyone else with your hardware that also has that firmware.
> 
> The release notes aren't sophisticated enough to know your past history. So they don't know whether you got an 8.x before 12.x or not. Therefore the 12.x firmware includes the new features in 12.x as release notes, and lists the 8.x features as notes from a prior release. But in your case you didn't have any of them until you got 12.1.2--there wasn't an unreported prior release that you downloaded separately.
> 
> Make sense?


Yes it does, thank you!


----------



## MelindaV

Ze1000 said:


> Inside of Quick Controls Click on the mirrors then disable Mirror Auto Tilt
> View attachment 25590


that is for the exterior side mirrors to tilt when going into reverse. I thought you were saying there was a setting for the interior rear view mirror's auto tint being adjustable. reading error on my part.


----------



## JWM3

Just updated from 8.3 yesterday, found there is problem for Slaker streaming, music frequently stop playing. Does anyone else has this issue?


----------



## Bokonon

Bokonon said:


> Since installing 8.5 (or possibly 8.4, which I only had for two days), all of my dashcam files (both saved and recent) are exactly 595 bytes.  Tried reformatting the dashcam partition to no avail. There are also no .REC files from fsck in the root of the drive. Anyone else seeing anything similar?


Not sure if anyone else had this issue on 2019.8.x, but I just confirmed that it is gone in 2019.12.1.2. Yay, TeslaCam works again!

Video files are still heavily glitched (or zero bytes with the left repeater) when the car is stationary, as they were for me on 2019.5.x. But I'll take slightly glitched video over no video!


----------



## RichEV

dannyskim said:


> Thanks. Wonder when it's going to get solved... Must be minor hardware iterations that differ in our builds in which they haven't patched for yet in the software. Curious to know, when is your build date? Mine is a 06/2018


May 2018 build. To the extent it is somehow a *real* increase in range I hope I see it before my 1800 mile road trip in a few weeks.


----------



## Mike

JWM3 said:


> Just updated from 8.3 yesterday, found there is problem for Slaker streaming, music frequently stop playing. Does anyone else has this issue?


The first time I have experienced this (somewhat known) issue is with this new 12.1.2 that I downloaded yesterday.


----------



## Mike

Not sure if I should articulate this anecdotal info here or on a seperate supercharger thread:

With 12.1.2, my single supercharger experience (yesterday) was underwhelming, from a 150 kW expectation point of view.

30% SOC, Woodstock supercharger was the nav system destination, had been on the freeway for over an hour,,etc.

I saw a quick ramp up to 137 kW, then immediately went down to 117 kW.

Was under 70 kW at or about 55% SOC.

No chiller (HVAC system) fan noises heard during any of this session (ambient temperature was 15c).

Today (while prepping a 66 Lincoln convertable for a road trip) my buddy and I got to chat with a Ford engineer as he supercharged his own Tesla Model 3 at the Livonia MI supercharger. 

He just got 12.1.2 (this morning) as well.

His supercharger session had started at "a low" SOC, which included a brief intake at 137 kW and then down to below 120 kW.

While we were chatting, his car was only pulling 65 kW at a SOC in the low 60s (%).

The ambient temperature was 20c.

We both commented on not hearing any (chiller system) fan noises.

With only two data points, my "gut" is telling me some obscure piece of hardware in the chiller system needs a firmware update to be compatible with 12.1.2.

Anyone else being unimpressed with the supposed 150 kW (expectation) at the supercharger since getting 12.1.2? 

Thoughts?


----------



## FF35

Mike said:


> Not sure if I should articulate this anecdotal info here or on a seperate supercharger thread:
> 
> With 12.1.2, my single supercharger experience (yesterday) was underwhelming, from a 150 kW expectation point of view.
> 
> 30% SOC, Woodstock supercharger was the nav system destination, had been on the freeway for over an hour,,etc.
> 
> I saw a quick ramp up to 137 kW, then immediately went down to 117 kW.
> 
> Was under 70 kW at or about 55% SOC.
> 
> No chiller (HVAC system) fan noises heard during any of this session (ambient temperature was 15c).
> 
> Today (while prepping a 66 Lincoln convertable for a road trip) my buddy and I got to chat with a Ford engineer as he supercharged his own Tesla Model 3 at the Livonia MI supercharger.
> 
> He just got 12.1.2 (this morning) as well.
> 
> His supercharger session had started at "a low" SOC, which included a brief intake at 137 kW and then down to below 120 kW.
> 
> While we were chatting, his car was only pulling 65 kW at a SOC in the low 60s (%).
> 
> The ambient temperature was 20c.
> 
> We both commented on not hearing any (chiller system) fan noises.
> 
> With only two data points, my "gut" is telling me some obscure piece of hardware in the chiller system needs a firmware update to be compatible with 12.1.2.
> 
> Anyone else being unimpressed with the supposed 150 kW (expectation) at the supercharger since getting 12.1.2?
> 
> Thoughts?


I agree. I went to 142kW for a few mins and then dropped below 120kW for the rest of the session.

Seems like the claim of 150kW peak charging is true but it's more of a marketing ploy than a functional software change.


----------



## DocScott

Mike said:


> I got to chat with a Ford engineer as he supercharged his own Tesla Model 3


I love that the engineer for Ford was driving a Tesla...


----------



## Nautilus

dannyskim said:


> Thanks. Wonder when it's going to get solved... Must be minor hardware iterations that differ in our builds in which they haven't patched for yet in the software. Curious to know, when is your build date? Mine is a 06/2018


@dannyskim I have a LR RWD, June 2018 build (details in my signature). My range increased from 310 to 325 with my upgrade from 2019.5.4 to 2019.5.15 on 8 March. I'm now on 2019.12.1.2 (as of yesterday), and still see my range fluctuating between 320 and 325, depending on temperature, my driving style, and rounding errors doing the calculation.


----------



## Nautilus

Bokonon said:


> Video files are still heavily glitched (or zero bytes with the left repeater) when the car is stationary, as they were for me on 2019.5.x. But I'll take slightly glitched video over no video!


Yes, I've been having this problem as well, particularly for the left repeater. That said, it's intermittent - no rhyme or reason as to when the file is compromised and when its "normal".


----------



## evannole

dannyskim said:


> Thanks. Wonder when it's going to get solved... Must be minor hardware iterations that differ in our builds in which they haven't patched for yet in the software. Curious to know, when is your build date? Mine is a 06/2018


June 2018 here as well, and I, too, have yet to see a range increase. Trying to run the car down to fewer than 30 miles this weekend to try to recalibrate the battery.


----------



## NEO

This is the first release that I can see the navigation data information. Is there a way to determine what the most current release is?


----------



## ncsmith4

I’m on 12.1.2 and my autopilot is gone now. My car doesn’t recognize other cars. Lane lines don’t show up. Drove 200 miles today just fine and now it’s gone. Anyone have ideas??


----------



## Lgkahn

Buggy for me , had 1 day and two reboots. One was me because even though I had lte, streaming was frozen. Also still unintended breaking when going around a corner and someone coming towards you in.other lane. Lane lines are large and clear. Computer froze trying to wake up today. First time I've seen that. It actually told me touch screen was unresponsive and.needed to be rebooted when.I got to the car.


----------



## dannyskim

Nautilus said:


> @dannyskim I have a LR RWD, June 2018 build (details in my signature). My range increased from 310 to 325 with my upgrade from 2019.5.4 to 2019.5.15 on 8 March. I'm now on 2019.12.1.2 (as of yesterday), and still see my range fluctuating between 320 and 325, depending on temperature, my driving style, and rounding errors doing the calculation.


Hmmm... Now its really making me wonder if specific units like mine will need a specific piece of hardware flashed with new firmware by a service center visit.


----------



## Craig Bennett

Installed 12.1.2 last night. Put about 75 miles on it today. Only significant observation is the backup camera lag has been ZERO so far versus 5.1.5 and 8.5 both of which had lag.

My non-scientific observation with every update is that A/P seems to need a little time to relearn the car. It often seems to redress a bit right after the update but then USUALLY improves with more miles.

We’ll see what happens this time.


----------



## tencate

FF35 said:


> Seems like the claim of 150kW peak charging is true but it's more of a marketing ploy than a functional software change.


I've only just gotten 12.1.2 from 7.61 but I can report that 7.61 gave me consistent 145 kW charging rates from low SOC to at least 50%. Noticeably sped up my times at the Superchargers for the latest long trip (2000 miles) I took. I presume 12.1.2 will be the same although I haven't had an opportunity to really check it out yet.


----------



## r-e-l

I use AP in on city roads. two observations:

1) Its takes much longer for the car to detect the "lane" and offer AP. The car must see the lane before offering it. they changed something and it take much longer (or maybe it requires higher level of confidence before offering it which I see as regression.
2) Still AP in the city, the moment that road marks are disappearing for even few seconds, (crossing a road, a junction) AP is "losing it" and raise alert to hold the wheel. that too used to work much better.

In general, feels AP is going the wrong direction.

In one area where I think AP is now really good is if a car merge to a lane in front of the car. No hard breaks and the car just slow to match traffic.
However, if a car cross the road ahead of me or makes a turn to the right and slows down. the AP is hitting the breaks in what feels like a very late reaction. (Car already crossed the road or cleared the turn and the car sill slows down) to the point i need to help speed it up out of fear someone will hit me in the fact for no apparent reason to hit the breaks.


----------



## Craig Bennett

r-e-l said:


> I use AP in on city roads. two observations:
> 
> 1) Its takes much longer for the car to detect the "lane" and offer AP. The car must see the lane before offering it. they changed something and it take much longer (or maybe it requires higher level of confidence before offering it which I see as regression.
> 2) Still AP in the city, the moment that road marks are disappearing for even few seconds, (crossing a road, a junction) AP is "losing it" and raise alert to hold the wheel. that too used to work much better.
> 
> In general, feels AP is going the wrong direction.
> 
> In one area where I think AP is now really good is if a car merge to a lane in front of the car. No hard breaks and the car just slow to match traffic.
> However, if a car cross the road ahead of me or makes a turn to the right and slows down. the AP is hitting the breaks in what feels like a very late reaction. (Car already crossed the road or cleared the turn and the car sill slows down) to the point i need to help speed it up out of fear someone will hit me in the fact for no apparent reason to hit the breaks.


Since A/P is only currently designed for use on highways per Tesla, judging performance outside that environment may prove to be unproductive. There may very well be changes made to tune highway performance that negatively impacts city street performance.


----------



## JulienParis86

Got the update in France 🇫🇷, nothing about the 150 KW supercharging :-(


----------



## ciguri1

did anyone recognize a drop in the rated miles after the first home-charging with the 2019.12.1.2? My midrange model 3 was getting for 86% 225 miles consistently (with 2019.8.5) and now dropped to 221 miles; it does not seem a lot but looks still weird in the teslafi graph.


----------



## turnem

r-e-l said:


> I use AP in on city roads. two observations:
> 
> 1) Its takes much longer for the car to detect the "lane" and offer AP. The car must see the lane before offering it. they changed something and it take much longer (or maybe it requires higher level of confidence before offering it which I see as regression.
> 2) Still AP in the city, the moment that road marks are disappearing for even few seconds, (crossing a road, a junction) AP is "losing it" and raise alert to hold the wheel. that too used to work much better.
> 
> In general, feels AP is going the wrong direction.
> 
> In one area where I think AP is now really good is if a car merge to a lane in front of the car. No hard breaks and the car just slow to match traffic.
> However, if a car cross the road ahead of me or makes a turn to the right and slows down. the AP is hitting the breaks in what feels like a very late reaction. (Car already crossed the road or cleared the turn and the car sill slows down) to the point i need to help speed it up out of fear someone will hit me in the fact for no apparent reason to hit the breaks.


I agree. I'm seeing this as well. My car is only a week old and it started out on 2019.7.105 so it's always behaved the way you describe.


----------



## DocScott

Craig Bennett said:


> Since A/P is only currently designed for use on highways per Tesla, judging performance outside that environment may prove to be unproductive. There may very well be changes made to tune highway performance that negatively impacts city street performance.


I'd prefer AP to be less permissive about when it can be used but more reliable when it is; i.e., closer to L3 autonomy (and eventually L4). So to me, this sounds like it's heading in the right direction.

I understand that's in tension with the way Tesla trains the NN so it can expand the situations in which AP can be used. But perhaps as the fleet expands that can become a good role for Early Access.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

ncsmith4 said:


> I'm on 12.1.2 and my autopilot is gone now. My car doesn't recognize other cars. Lane lines don't show up. Drove 200 miles today just fine and now it's gone. Anyone have ideas??


the obvious which you have likely already done reboot. maybe a couple times. If no joy contact Tesla


----------



## Emerald AP

ncsmith4 said:


> I'm on 12.1.2 and my autopilot is gone now. My car doesn't recognize other cars. Lane lines don't show up. Drove 200 miles today just fine and now it's gone. Anyone have ideas??


This happened to me on 2 prior fws, most noticeable on 2019.8.5. I logged repeated bug reports, cleaned sensors, rebooted several times. Nothing changed the sporadic "cruise not available" error msgs. Normal 80% of the time, buggy the rest. It recurred one time on 2019.12.1.1 but seems to have reduced (not eliminated) on 2019.12.1.2.

Net: My guess is that it's sw related. You're not alone.


----------



## Mesprit87

JWM3 said:


> Just updated from 8.3 yesterday, found there is problem for Slaker streaming, music frequently stop playing. Does anyone else has this issue?


Makes me wonder if Tesla is not limiting LTE traffic...


----------



## MelindaV

ciguri1 said:


> did anyone recognize a drop in the rated miles after the first home-charging with the 2019.12.1.2? My midrange model 3 was getting for 86% 225 miles consistently (with 2019.8.5) and now dropped to 221 miles; it does not seem a lot but looks still weird in the teslafi graph.


I had a drop (LR-D) with 12.1.1. My typical 85% has been 260-262 (equiv of about 305 at 100%) and now has been around 255-257 at 85% (equiv of about 300 at 100%). HOWEVER, on mine, the Teslafi the battery report shows an improvement since the 12.1.1 (and now 12.1.2). There are fluctuations that happen from one release to the next, but don't get too worried about them, unless they are significant (like a 20% loss of capacity) and don't come back with the next update.
a FW release last fall cause about a 10mile capacity drop, that then went back to normal with the next release.


----------



## MelindaV

Mesprit87 said:


> Makes me wonder if Tesla is not limiting LTE traffic...


I don't think so. Here's a snapshot I took to check the speed of the new browser. the top 4 lines are using LTE (ATT here in the US). the lower lines are using my far reaching Wifi signal. These are pretty typical of good LTE speeds, if not better than most. 
a quick google search came up with an article comparing various cell services and list ATT's 4G LTE as:

Average download speed 25-26 Mbps
Average upload speed 11-12 Mpbs


----------



## Bokonon

Initial observations, coming from 2019.8.5:

1. Streaming audio: immediately saw the "Loading Error" others have reported. The error would occur about 2 seconds in to every song, making streaming audio virtually unusable. *However, *immediately after filing a bug report via the voice control system, the loading errors stopped, and did not return for the remainder of the drive.

2. Under 2019.8.x, Autopilot would consistently drift over the left lane line on a specific curve to the right on my commute, despite the Autopilot display indicating that the car was still within the lane. Under 2019.12.1.2, this no longer happens, and Autopilot handles the curve flawlessly, just as it did prior to 2019.8.x.


----------



## turnem

Bokonon said:


> Initial observations, coming from 2019.8.5:
> 
> 1. Streaming audio: immediately saw the "Loading Error" others have reported. The error would occur about 2 seconds in to every song, making streaming audio virtually unusable. *However, *immediately after filing a bug report via the voice control system, the loading errors stopped, and did not return for the remainder of the drive.
> 
> 2. Under 2019.8.x, Autopilot would consistently drift over the left lane line on a specific curve to the right on my commute, despite the Autopilot display indicating that the car was still within the lane. Under 2019.12.1.2, this no longer happens, and Autopilot handles the curve flawlessly, just as it did prior to 2019.8.x.


Number 2 seems quite promising. I've got a particularly difficult S Turn on my daily commute that it struggled with on 2019.7.105 so I'm curious to see how it handles it now. It behaved very similar to what you've described above. I'm not sure if it would actually drift over the line but it would get uncomfortably close that's for sure!


----------



## lance.bailey

I'm having loading errors with one of my Tune-in stations (jazz24 KNKX) while other Tune-in stations (Bossa Nova) seem to load fine. I did get a blank screen as well with the Tune-in list. jumping back and forth to FM radio got the station list back.

TACC seems smoother slowing down when approaching a car ahead stopped at a light. less sudden deceleration but a smooth slowing of the car.

TACC seems better on corners as well, I used to get a sudden acceleration, then a phantom brake and then a surge of power. Corners now seem better, but I want to do more testing before the comfort level rises.


----------



## BSElectrons

Downloaded this morning. Top speed officially increased to 162mph!


----------



## littlD

Anyone else get frustrated with typing with the new browser? Maybe it's just me, but it seems the shift key is highlighting the wrong way, when it's gray, it's lower case, when white, it's upper case.

Isn't that flipped from what it used to be?

I reset passwords several times until I understood what was happening


----------



## FF35

BSElectrons said:


> Downloaded this morning. Top speed officially increased to 162mph!


I'll never know🙈


----------



## MJJ

BSElectrons said:


> Downloaded this morning. Top speed officially increased to 162mph!


Did we take a quick run up to Barstow? 😁😎


----------



## Kizzy

Kizzy said:


> Some things I noticed today…
> 
> When two freeway lanes merged together, AP kept the car closer to the left side and did not move at all toward the middle (despite a lack of contrasting pavement that might suggest the merging lane still existed).
> 
> On an off ramp, NoA disengaged and re-enacted multiple times in quick succession before disengaging much later than usual on this particular offramp.


I captured a video of the NoA behavior last night.


----------



## airbutchie

Coming from 2019.9 (8282d10) ... I notice on my Tesla app that the advance summons option is gone... Now I just have the original forward-reverse option... Anyone else who went from 2019.9 to this version still have advance summons on their app?


----------



## Bokonon

airbutchie said:


> Coming from 2019.9 (8282d10) ... I notice on my Tesla app that the advance summons option is gone... Now I just have the original forward-reverse option... Anyone else who went from 2019.9 to this version still have advance summons on their app?


2019.9 is a beta release, while 2019.12.1.2 is a mainstream release. The beta features present in 2019.9 (such as Enhanced Summon) are not included in 2019.12.1.2, which is why it seems like they have "disappeared" from your perspective.

For the rest of us who aren't a member of the beta program, and who have never had Enhanced Summon, it's just business as usual.


----------



## Bokonon

Kizzy said:


> I captured a video of the NoA behavior last night.


Probably an issue with the map data on that exit... but I have to say, this kinda reminded me of something...


----------



## airbutchie

Bokonon said:


> 2019.9 is a beta release, while 2019.12.1.2 is a mainstream release. The beta features present in 2019.9 (such as Enhanced Summon) are not included in 2019.12.1.2, which is why it seems like they have "disappeared" from your perspective. For the rest of us who aren't a member of the beta program, and who have never had Enhanced Summon, it's just business as usual.


Good to know... With that said, maybe I shouldn't have updated... Lol... Oh well...


----------



## Rick Steinwand

littlD said:


> Anyone else get frustrated with typing with the new browser? Maybe it's just me, but it seems the shift key is highlighting the wrong way, when it's gray, it's lower case, when white, it's upper case.
> 
> Isn't that flipped from what it used to be?
> 
> I reset passwords several times until I understood what was happening


I was trying to log into Chrome with a strong password and finally gave up. Don't need to be locking my account. I was very disappointed that when typing in a password field, it didn't briefly show the letter typed, like every other device I own. I had hoped that logging into Google would expose my favorites and passwords, but that's probably a long shot.


----------



## EarlyBuyer

dannyskim said:


> Finally got 2019.12.1.2 now that my 12v got replaced. Anybody still not seeing range increase on their LR RWD 3 like me?


I am able to charge to 323 miles.


----------



## turnem

Bokonon said:


> 2019.9 is a beta release, while 2019.12.1.2 is a mainstream release. The beta features present in 2019.9 (such as Enhanced Summon) are not included in 2019.12.1.2, which is why it seems like they have "disappeared" from your perspective.
> 
> For the rest of us who aren't a member of the beta program, and who have never had Enhanced Summon, it's just business as usual.


Does everyone else on 2019.12.1.2 have the "no confirmation of lane change" option on NOA? I do not have it. I've never had it. I feel like FSD/HW3 cars still do not have this option.

Seems odd to me that they different cars can still have different features even on the same firmware number.


----------



## FF35

turnem said:


> Does everyone else on 2019.12.1.2 have the "no confirmation of lane change" option on NOA? I do not have it. I've never had it. I feel like FSD/HW3 cars still do not have this option.
> 
> Seems odd to me that they different cars can still have different features even on the same firmware number.


I have the no confirmation option. June 2018 build - 12.1.2


----------



## turnem

FF35 said:


> I have the no confirmation option. June 2018 build - 12.1.2


Thanks for confirming. As you can see from my signature I bought my car on 4/26/19 and I started out on a firmware build that is largely believed to be for FSD cars.

I think FSD vehicles are behaving slightly differently from HW2.5 cars and they clearly have different options. Some of the scenarios I hear people discussing don't quite fit the way my car behaves. Kinda makes you wonder if they are different versions for Autopilot for a single firmware version just like the map versions aren't tied to the firmware version?


----------



## Tesla blue Y

airbutchie said:


> Coming from 2019.9 (8282d10) ... I notice on my Tesla app that the advance summons option is gone... Now I just have the original forward-reverse option... Anyone else who went from 2019.9 to this version still have advance summons on their app?


me also but summon that I have is behaving much better.


----------



## iPlug

Just noticed today, I lost the ability to charge my SR+ on L2 at 32 A max on one of the recent updates. Only allows 30 A max now.

Also lost satellite view on maps, but probably wasn't supposed to have that one when the vehicle was purchased. Want my extra 2 A back, though.


----------



## evannole

iPlug said:


> Just noticed today, I lost the ability to charge my SR+ on L2 at 32 A max on one of the recent updates. Only allows 30 A max now.
> 
> Also lost satellite view on maps, but probably wasn't supposed to have that one when the vehicle was purchased. Want my extra 2 A back, though.


Did you lose the ability to set it to 32A, or is it simply not drawing 32A when you charge? If the latter, that's nothing unusual. Mine doesn't always draw the maximum 48A, either.


----------



## iPlug

evannole said:


> Did you lose the ability to set it to 32A, or is it simply not drawing 32A when you charge? If the latter, that's nothing unusual. Mine doesn't always draw the maximum 48A, either.


Screen display used to let me choose up to 32A max, now only 30A max.

My Clipper Creek unit is on a 50A circuit and delivers 32A max which I could select on the charging display before. Now "+" is grayed out for anything more than 30A.









Definitely new in one of the recent software updates. When I decrease the charge current below 30 A, I newly have "Max 30A":


----------



## Mike

DocScott said:


> I love that the engineer for Ford was driving a Tesla...


And this afternoon we went to the Rivian plant (Normal, IL) and ended up chatting with an engineer from Germany doing some work for Rivian.

He also loved the fact that the Ford engineer was driving the Tesla....


----------



## garsh

You seem to have a somewhat significant voltage drop. Maybe that's why the car is limiting current?












iPlug said:


> Screen display used to let me choose up to 32A max, now only 30A max.
> 
> My Clipper Creek unit is on a 50A circuit and delivers 32A max which I could select on the charging display before. Now "+" is grayed out for anything more than 30A.
> View attachment 25612
> 
> 
> Definitely new in one of the recent software updates.


----------



## JWardell

iPlug said:


> Screen display used to let me choose up to 32A max, now only 30A max.
> 
> My Clipper Creek unit is on a 50A circuit and delivers 32A max which I could select on the charging display before. Now "+" is grayed out for anything more than 30A.
> View attachment 25612
> 
> 
> Definitely new in one of the recent software updates. When I decrease the charge current below 30 A, I newly have "Max 30A":
> View attachment 25613


Interesting. Although it says 30/30A so some other hardware is limiting the max current, as if your clipper creek is communicating that it can only provide up to 30A. Try a different level 2 charger somewhere and see if you can get the right current there


----------



## iPlug

JWardell said:


> Interesting. Although it says 30/30A so some other hardware is limiting the max current, as if your clipper creek is communicating that it can only provide up to 30A. Try a different level 2 charger somewhere and see if you can get the right current there


Problem solved. Not the software but indeed the charging station.

We have two Clipper Creek HCS-40P stations, both with NEMA 14-50P plug types. The one I had plugged into last evening had the main unit tucked away behind garage storage items with just the cord/plug accessible. So I double checked the specs on the other accessible unit I was not using at the time and it confirmed 32A continuous output. This morning I plugged into that unit and no problem, pulled 32A at the same voltage.

However, it seem I made the (mistaken) assumption that since the charging units have identical model numbers that they would have the same specs.

Confirmed this morning the unit I was charging from last evening had only 30A continuous output specified on the label. Curious that Clipper Creek would sell a unit with an identical model number but different amperage output specs.

Ultimately it was my bad for not checking both unit specs anyway.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## MelindaV

iPlug said:


> Curious that Clipper Creek would sell a unit with an identical model number but different amperage output specs.


I think it is pretty common to have the ability to work from various sized circuits. Like Tesla's WC can be anything from 220V 100A down to 110V 15A. The Volta stations at the mall near my house have some 50A and some 40A connectors.


----------



## iPlug

MelindaV said:


> I think it is pretty common to have the ability to work from various sized circuits. Like Tesla's WC can be anything from 220V 100A down to 110V 15A. The Volta stations at the mall near my house have some 50A and some 40A connectors.


Understand the ability to work from various sized circuits, but our units are on identical circuits.

The Tesla WC and Volta stations with identical model numbers can deliver the same max amperage, provided same input from an appropriately supplied circuit, no?


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> You seem to have a somewhat significant voltage drop. Maybe that's why the car is limiting current?
> 
> View attachment 25622


Down to 231 V doesn't seem that significant to me.


----------



## garsh

iChris93 said:


> Down to 231 V doesn't seem that significant to me.


I guess it wasn't.
My own circuit shows 239v, so I was guessing that might be the problem.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> My own circuit shows 239v, so I was guessing that might be the problem.


Nice power


----------



## iPlug

Yeah, voltage doesn't seem to be an issue. I'm charging on a Volta unit right now. At max 32A on the SR+ but since commercial "208" voltage, only drawing 202V.


----------



## twilightblue

Lgkahn said:


> Buggy for me , had 1 day and two reboots. One was me because even though I had lte, streaming was frozen. Also still unintended breaking when going around a corner and someone coming towards you in.other lane. Lane lines are large and clear. Computer froze trying to wake up today. First time I've seen that. It actually told me touch screen was unresponsive and.needed to be rebooted when.I got to the car.


Same here. Gets slow-to-unresponsive when waking up. Then eventually hangs or reboots. (One time it hung during freeway driving and I had no turn signal until I rebooted the display - that was scary.). Overall this release is just unstable for me with multiple reboots a day.


----------



## garsh

twilightblue said:


> (One time it hung during freeway driving and I had no turn signal until I rebooted the display - that was scary.)


Note that the turn signals still work - you just lose the "clicking" sound that accompanies the turn signals.


----------



## RichEV

EarlyBuyer said:


> I am able to charge to 323 miles.


What firmware did you upgrade from? I assume you didn't have 323 on the older fw? Is your car a June 2018 build?


----------



## Long Ranger

WonkoTheSane said:


> My nephew swears he got the update because he washed his Model 3.


Washed my car yesterday and got the software update notification minutes after I finished!

Tempted to just leave my post at that, but I guess I should probably mention that it was also the first WiFi access after three days at the airport. But I'm going with the wash!


----------



## Long Ranger

I've noticed one nice improvement with NOA w/o confirmation on 12.1.2 compared to 8.5. When I tap the delay lane change message, it now waits a while before trying again instead of immediately popping back up repeatedly. I had to stop trying to use the no confirmation feature on 8.5 because those repeated pop-ups made it completely unusable for me.

I also find that it does a better job of not trying to initiate the lane change when there are cars right next to me. A couple of times this morning it displayed the tap to delay notice, but it drove past several cars and didn't put on the turn signal until there was a nice gap. Previously, it would have signaled with cars right there. It executed one of these lane changes nicely. Unfortunately, the second lane change was still way to slow, and it waited until it was nearly at the rear bumper of the front car before finally deciding to slow down and change lanes. Disengage.


----------



## MelindaV

posted over in the AP2.5 thread, but since this was new with 12.1.2, copying it here as well, as it seemed to be a pretty significant improvement to how AP thinks


MelindaV said:


> noticed something new this morning (on 2019.12.1.2) on the way into work.
> 
> While in the center lane, next to a right lane that was ending, (where traffic is typically backed up and cars will use that merge lane to get another couple car lengths forward) the cars in the ending lane would be highlighted on the screen, even before they began to move over. Previously, I'd only see the screen highlight an adjacent lane's car(s) when they appeared to be ready to merge over. This morning, even the car directly adjacent and maybe slightly behind, would also be highlighted. SO... where previously when there was someone needing to merge over, I would increase the follow distance to give them room, or disengage AP. This morning, I was able to keep the lower follow distance number, but it allowed room for the merging car without needing to make an abrupt braking move.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Long Ranger said:


> Washed my car yesterday and got the software update notification minutes after I finished!
> 
> Tempted to just leave my post at that, but I guess I should probably mention that it was also the first WiFi access after three days at the airport. But I'm going with the wash!


I have unlimited washes for $20/mon and wash a couple times a week, yet I only get an update every couple months. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Nautilus

Rick Steinwand said:


> I have unlimited washes for $20/mon and wash a couple times a week, yet I only get an update every couple months. What am I doing wrong?


It's got to be a hand wash with a soft toothbrush...


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Nautilus said:


> It's got to be a hand wash with a soft toothbrush...


... or it has the opposite effect?


----------



## Lgkahn

has anyone else noticed that with 12.1.2 cars going perpendicular to you and/or coming from right and left and turning in front of you at a light now actually rotate as they and turn instead of going through the intersection sideways?


----------



## MelindaV

Lgkahn said:


> has anyone else noticed that with 12.1.2 cars going perpendicular to you and/or coming from right and left and turning in front of you at a light now actually rotate as they and turn instead of going through the intersection sideways?


this is what I've always seen


----------



## Deadbattery

Downloaded 12.1.2 over the weekend. drove to the cape and back (~320 miles or so rt) and had to top off at a new supercharger in Hudson MA on the way home.

I note here in the picture that the car is pulling 149kw it never read more than a rate of 500 miles an hour charge. I was at 30 miles or so range when I started. it read 500 mi/hr from somewhere around 120kw so unclear to me if there are in fact other electrons

also, I seem to have regressed to my 310 mile range am I crazy? charged to 90% this morning and stopped at 280 (311m) I charged to 323 about 3 weeks ago so again, confused.

As a side note... went to Boston and Back 95 miles each way today. left with 280 and got home and still have 89 LOVING spring.


----------



## garsh

Lgkahn said:


> has anyone else noticed that with 12.1.2 cars going perpendicular to you and/or coming from right and left and turning in front of you at a light now actually rotate as they and turn instead of going through the intersection sideways?


Nope. Cars going perpendicular in front of me at an intersection still appear to be zooming by sideways.


----------



## JWardell

Deadbattery said:


> Downloaded 12.1.2 over the weekend. drove to the cape and back (~320 miles or so rt) and had to top off at a new supercharger in Hudson MA on the way home.
> 
> I note here in the picture that the car is pulling 149kw it never read more than a rate of 500 miles an hour charge. I was at 30 miles or so range when I started. it read 500 mi/hr from somewhere around 120kw so unclear to me if there are in fact other electrons
> 
> also, I seem to have regressed to my 310 mile range am I crazy? charged to 90% this morning and stopped at 280 (311m) I charged to 323 about 3 weeks ago so again, confused.
> 
> As a side note... went to Boston and Back 95 miles each way today. left with 280 and got home and still have 89 LOVING spring.
> 
> View attachment 25645


Every report we've seen so far the display tops out at 500mi/hr. You are actually getting more than that. Just another update needed...

I have yet to see anything over 117kW so they are either slowly rolling out the updates to the actual superchargers, or only certain superchargers have enough power bricks to support more than 120 and will need physical upgrades


----------



## MelindaV

JWardell said:


> I have yet to see anything over 117kW so they are either slowly rolling out the updates to the actual superchargers, or only certain superchargers have enough power bricks to support more than 120 and will need physical upgrades


when you look at a SC location on the car's screen, are you seeing yours listed at 150kW, or still at 120kW? I tapped thru those within 500 miles or so of me and most all were at 150, but did see one listed at 120 still (and urban stations will remain at 72).


----------



## Deadbattery

JWardell said:


> Every report we've seen so far the display tops out at 500mi/hr. You are actually getting more than that. Just another update needed...
> 
> I have yet to see anything over 117kW so they are either slowly rolling out the updates to the actual superchargers, or only certain superchargers have enough power bricks to support more than 120 and will need physical upgrades


In this case (and why I took the pic) the screen reported as high as 149Kw coming into the car. The Mi/Hr charge rate was pinned at 500.

I figured it was most likely that I was actually getting the electrons and that the car was just misreporting. Thanks man!


----------



## Long Ranger

MelindaV said:


> when you look at a SC location on the car's screen, are you seeing yours listed at 150kW, or still at 120kW? I tapped thru those within 500 miles or so of me and most all were at 150, but did see one listed at 120 still (and urban stations will remain at 72).


Good point. When I browse through the supercharger data at https://supercharge.info/changes it looks like nearly all of the (non-urban) stations west of (approximately) the Mississippi are 150kW, with very few 150kW stations east of there.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I think the black backup screen issue is better for me on this release.


----------



## Kizzy

JWardell said:


> Every report we've seen so far the display tops out at 500mi/hr. You are actually getting more than that. Just another update needed...


I think there's precedent for a cap. All videos I've seen of v3 Supercharging have the miles max out at 1,000 miles per hour (even if the power rate exceeds 250 kW).


----------



## tencate

JWardell said:


> Every report we've seen so far the display tops out at 500mi/hr.


----------



## garsh

tencate said:


> View attachment 25680


Is that your car tencate?
If so, what firmware do you have?


----------



## Bokonon

garsh said:


> Is that your car tencate?
> If so, what firmware do you have?


That screenshot was taken on a "collector's edition" firmware (2019.7.61) with V3 supercharger support, so it does not have the 500 mph limit.


----------



## tencate

Bokonon said:


> That screenshot was taken on a "collector's edition" firmware (2019.7.61) with V3 supercharger support, so it does not have the 500 mph limit.


I got updated to 12.1.2 a few days back and I've got a more recent photo somewhere showing 590 mi/hr on 12.1.2 too. I could be wrong but I'm quite sure I've seen over 500 mi/hr on Max.

Edit: I should add that Max was originally an LA car and would have access to the V3 Superchargers if he still lived there instead of NM. I'm checking the date on the last photo I took (showing 590 mi/hr) to see if it jives with my latest software update. I only Supercharge on trips to ABQ and back. Yup, here it is, taken last Thursday in Santa Fe. Pretty sure I had 12.1.2 by then.


----------



## Deadbattery

So weird. I am on. 12.1.2 stopped in Hudson at an 150Kw capable supercharger. It ramped up to 149Kw but never showed over 500mi/hr charge rate.


----------



## Bokonon

tencate said:


> I should add that Max was originally an LA car and would have access to the V3 Superchargers if he still lived there instead of NM.


Ahhhhh that explains it! I kept wondering how it was that you ended up on this oddball version. 



tencate said:


> I'm checking the date on the last photo I took (showing 590 mi/hr) to see if it jives with my latest software update. I only Supercharge on trips to ABQ and back. Yup, here it is, taken last Thursday in Santa Fe. Pretty sure I had 12.1.2 by then.


Interesting. If so, this would be the first case I know of where a different firmware update path has caused a different behavior. Unless there is some kind of flag in 2019.12.1.2 that keeps V3 supercharging enabled if it was enabled in the prior firmware.


----------



## Nautilus

TeslaFi now showing just over 90% of subscribed Model 3s (2,937 vehicles) on firmware 2019.12.1.2.

I don't think I've ever seen so many Model 3s concentrated on the same firmware on TeslaFi before. Typically on a broad roll-out it flirts with 78-80% of vehicles before the next roll-out starts.


----------



## bcamp83

My camera blanking seems to have improved over 8.5. I think it's back to normal. 
I'm still doing more testing but the AP and TACC seems a little wonky to me. There is a new spot on my route were TACC will slow down well below the speed I've set with no one in front of me. It bothered enough of the cars behind me I got passed on the right....I was in the passing lane to pass but it kept slowing. I still haven't tried NoA without confirmation because I don't like how NoA drives, at least with any moderate amount of traffic.


----------



## MelindaV

Do the turn signals sound/look just a tad faster to anyone?


----------



## Kizzy

MelindaV said:


> Do the turn signals sound/look just a tad faster to anyone?


I can't hear mine half the time (exaggeration) because the sound is muted or something (also happens with my lock/unlock).


----------



## JeffcM3

Just got 12.1.2 last weekend. 

Am disappointed the new driving visualization wasn’t included. Presumably it’s in 2019.16.


----------



## PaulK

Has anyone else noticed the HVAC fan continues to run for a long time after the car locks? I do not have “keep climate on” nor “dog mode” active, and the car is not hot and is parked in my garage. I’ve noticed it several times now. Eventually it stops (maybe when it goes to sleep) but it’s definitely a new behavior for my car.


----------



## oripaamoni

PaulK said:


> Has anyone else noticed the HVAC fan continues to run for a long time after the car locks? I do not have "keep climate on" nor "dog mode" active, and the car is not hot and is parked in my garage. I've noticed it several times now. Eventually it stops (maybe when it goes to sleep) but it's definitely a new behavior for my car.


Noticed the same thing...


----------



## Ze1000

PaulK said:


> Has anyone else noticed the HVAC fan continues to run for a long time after the car locks? I do not have "keep climate on" nor "dog mode" active, and the car is not hot and is parked in my garage. I've noticed it several times now. Eventually it stops (maybe when it goes to sleep) but it's definitely a new behavior for my car.


I noticed a fan running. Not sure if it is the HVAC. Will try to determine today.


----------



## garsh

bcamp83 said:


> My camera blanking seems to have improved over 8.5. I think it's back to normal.


I thought that too, but I had another blanking episode this morning for a couple seconds.


----------



## SalisburySam

garsh said:


> I thought that too, but I had another blanking episode this morning for a couple seconds.


At my age, I get more and more blanking episodes as well, usually related to my penchant for olive water.*

*i.e., vodka martinis.

On the good side, firmware 8.5 for the first time introduced screen blanking to my Model 3, and 12.1.2 has taken it away, thankfully.


----------



## turnem

oripaamoni said:


> Noticed the same thing...


Me as well. Teslafi shows some fairly heft vampire drain during these sessions as well. I've seen 2-3 miles of drain over a 2 hour period while the fan is running. No clue why it's running as I also have cabin overheat off, dog mode off, and the climate control off.

Not a huge deal but would be nice to at least understand what's going on when it's doing this.


----------



## GDN

MelindaV said:


> Do the turn signals sound/look just a tad faster to anyone?


I have not noticed a change to them, but a few releases back I thought mine got louder.


----------



## Bokonon

bcamp83 said:


> My camera blanking seems to have improved over 8.5. I think it's back to normal.


Maybe your car somehow transferred this behavior to mine... Running 2019.12.1.2, my backup camera just blacked out for the first time ever in 8+ months.


----------



## GDN

My camera started taking a few seconds to show the picture with 8.5 and continues that behavior with 12.1.1 and 12.1.2.


----------



## Derik

So I’ve had this one installed for a couple days now. Noticed some large vampire drain for me. First day the car never went to sleep. So after 9 hours I lost about 20 miles of range. Second day car went to sleep but I still lost 15 miles of range over about the same 9 hours. 
Checked my settings and I had fan only overheat protection on. Turned that off and I’ll see if the drain is any better today. 
Also today was the first time where I was on autopilot and it just quit on me. No hand warnings etc. it just turned off. No a big deal since the car started slowing down and my hand was on the wheel like normal. To me it looked like the autopilot computer rebooted. My main screen showed nothing. No cars, no lines, nothing other than my car. Cruise didn’t work, and of course autopilot wasn’t available. 
Couple of mins later the lane markers started showing up again and the cars around me started showing up. Autopilot became available again, and it worked. 
Strangest thing that’s happened to me so far in my 23k mile so far.


----------



## Gordon87

I just installed 2019.12.1.2 yesterday, coming from 2019.8.5. This morning I got the warning - Blindspot detection limited. Camera visibility reduced. I did a reboot, but it still appeared. I’ll check when I drive again.

Also, I just noticed that the Model 3 configuration page now shows 4.4 secs 0-60 for LR AWD. When I purchased mine in March, it showed 4.5 secs. Woo hoo! (Performance model is still 3.2 secs.)


----------



## oripaamoni

Gordon87 said:


> I just installed 2019.12.1.2 yesterday, coming from 2019.8.5. This morning I got the warning - Blindspot detection limited. Camera visibility reduced. I did a reboot, but it still appeared. I'll check when I drive again.
> 
> Also, I just noticed that the Model 3 configuration page now shows 4.4 secs 0-60 for LR AWD. When I purchased mine in March, it showed 4.5 secs. Woo hoo! (Performance model is still 3.2 secs.)


I had the same warning yesterday for a few mins and then it disappeared, It was raining so I assume there was some water on the lens or something. I did hear the blind spot detection chimes for the first time, it started beeping when I got on the white line with a car in my blind spot.


----------



## Dave EV

PaulK said:


> Has anyone else noticed the HVAC fan continues to run for a long time after the car locks? I do not have "keep climate on" nor "dog mode" active, and the car is not hot and is parked in my garage. I've noticed it several times now. Eventually it stops (maybe when it goes to sleep) but it's definitely a new behavior for my car.


Yep, also noticed this as well on 2019.12.1.2.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Feeling totally abandoned on 2018.8.5. Been on wifi all day. Less than 5% are on 2018.8.5 and installs have trickled to a drip. My car needs some Vampire drain, black screens, and extra fan noise too! I'm sure it means they are saving 2019.16 for me...:tonguewink:


----------



## Gordon87

M3OC Rules said:


> Feeling totally abandoned on 2018.8.5. Been on wifi all day. Less than 5% are on 2018.8.5 and installs have trickled to a drip. My car needs some Vampire drain, black screens, and extra fan noise too! I'm sure it means they are saving 2019.16 for me...:tonguewink:


I understand what you are going through, but be careful what you wish for. Applicable to iOS updates and now Tesla SW updates.


----------



## TomT

Nope.



MelindaV said:


> Do the turn signals sound/look just a tad faster to anyone?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

PaulK said:


> Has anyone else noticed the HVAC fan continues to run for a long time after the car locks? I do not have "keep climate on" nor "dog mode" active, and the car is not hot and is parked in my garage. I've noticed it several times now. Eventually it stops (maybe when it goes to sleep) but it's definitely a new behavior for my car.


This was a remedy for musty smell with Chevy Volts. It turned the AC off and ran the fan for awhile to dry things out.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Gordon87 said:


> I understand what you are going through, but be careful what you wish for. Applicable to iOS updates and now Tesla SW updates.


It's a disease. Alas, I went out in the rain, did a hard reboot(foot on brake) and it started downloading as soon as I could get back in and check. I also moved the car to try to get a better wifi connection but it didn't get better. I'm guessing it was the reboot but I guess I did drive a short distance as well. I had sentry mode on all day to keep it from sleeping so something I did triggered it.


----------



## pdp1

Rick Steinwand said:


> This was a remedy for musty smell with Chevy Volts. It turned the AC off and ran the fan for awhile to dry things out.


Is this a confirmed feature for the Model 3? That would be great because I already manually do this, turn off the AC but leave the fan on, when I'm a few minutes away from my destination.


----------



## oripaamoni

M3OC Rules said:


> It's a disease. Alas, I went out in the rain, did a hard reboot(foot on brake) and it started downloading as soon as I could get back in and check. I also moved the car to try to get a better wifi connection but it didn't get better. I'm guessing it was the reboot but I guess I did drive a short distance as well. I had sentry mode on all day to keep it from sleeping so something I did triggered it.


Works like a charm for me, Every time I see that a release is rolling out I do a reboot, within 3 hours of the reboot I get the notification that the update is ready.


----------



## BigBri

Anyone have AP/Cruise crap out on 12.1.2? Mine was out all day and wouldn't show any other cars on the screen etc. Hoping a sleep is all it needs.


----------



## turnem

BigBri said:


> Anyone have AP/Cruise crap out on 12.1.2? Mine was out all day and wouldn't show any other cars on the screen etc. Hoping a sleep is all it needs.


Have you tried toggling Autosteer and TAAC off and then back on in the settings? This solved it for me. I drove for a few miles with everything toggled off and then parked, turned everything back on and it worked.


----------



## BigBri

turnem said:


> Have you tried toggling Autosteer and TAAC off and then back on in the settings? This solved it for me. I drove for a few miles with everything toggled off and then parked, turned everything back on and it worked.


I love you! lol. May have also been that it got a nice 1hr sleep but either way a sleep and disable/enable has fixed it.


----------



## ncsmith4

Derik said:


> Also today was the first time where I was on autopilot and it just quit on me. No hand warnings etc. it just turned off. No a big deal since the car started slowing down and my hand was on the wheel like normal. To me it looked like the autopilot computer rebooted. My main screen showed nothing. No cars, no lines, nothing other than my car. Cruise didn't work, and of course autopilot wasn't available.
> Couple of mins later the lane markers started showing up again and the cars around me started showing up. Autopilot became available again, and it worked.
> Strangest thing that's happened to me so far in my 23k mile so far.


This has happened to me TWICE now on 12.1.2. One time it came back after 5 mins or so. Another time it took a couple hours. Completely unsatisfactory. Especially when it happens WHILE AP is engaged!!


----------



## Deadbattery

My kid complains that when I get home I kill the wifi.... not sure why but he is right so I took a look at the google stats and since 12.1.1 ( now 12.1.2) the Model 3 (W.O.P.R.) is uploading like 500 megabytes a week now. I want an author credit in the AI code. Seriously, the disengagements in Boston Rush hour traffic alone!

Are any of you noticing the car uploading more than it used to?


----------



## iChris93

Deadbattery said:


> My kid complains that when I get home I kill the wifi.... not sure why but he is right so I took a look at the google stats and since 12.1.1 ( now 12.1.2) the Model 3 (W.O.P.R.) is uploading like 500 megabytes a week now. I want an author credit in the AI code. Seriously, the disengagements in Boston Rush hour traffic alone!
> 
> Are any of you noticing the car uploading more than it used to?


500 megabytes isn't that much...


----------



## Derik

ncsmith4 said:


> This has happened to me TWICE now on 12.1.2. One time it came back after 5 mins or so. Another time it took a couple hours. Completely unsatisfactory. Especially when it happens WHILE AP is engaged!!


Wow. Mine happened the once so far while it was engaged.

Makes the baby sitting of the car driving a little more on edge right now.


----------



## garsh

Deadbattery said:


> the Model 3 (W.O.P.R.) is uploading like 500 megabytes a week now.


You really need to upgrade from dialup.


----------



## Greg Appelt

Am I missing something? My Nav on AP customize screen does not have the option to disable confirmation. Software 2019.12.1.2, SR+ with AP and FSD paid for.


----------



## Jarettp

Greg Appelt said:


> Am I missing something? My Nav on AP customize screen does not have the option to disable confirmation. Software 2019.12.1.2, SR+ with AP and FSD paid for.
> View attachment 25745
> View attachment 25746


Let me guess. Hardware 3?


----------



## Greg Appelt

Jarettp said:


> Let me guess. Hardware 3?


Teslafi reports my code as APH3, which I believe is hardware 2.5. I did start of with 2019.7.1.2, updated to 2019.7.5 a few days later, and then 2019.12.1.2 on Monday this week. Door tag shows manuf date as just 4/2019. I wish I could find out for sure.


----------



## Ze1000

Greg Appelt said:


> Teslafi reports my code as APH3, which I believe is hardware 2.5. I did start of with 2019.7.1.2, updated to 2019.7.5 a few days later, and then 2019.12.1.2 on Monday this week. Door tag shows manuf date as just 4/2019. I wish I could find out for sure.


Absence of the no confirmation toggle points into the HW3 direction. What is your nav version?


----------



## Greg Appelt

Ze1000 said:


> Absence of the no confirmation toggle points into the HW3 direction. What is your nav version?


Nav dat : NA-2019.6-10236


----------



## Derik

So I’m still getting some big vampire losses over the course of 9 hours. Today with overheat protection off and me making sure the AC system was off when I left. 

Parked with 205 miles of range. 9 hours later of being parked. 190 miles of range left. Seems like I’m losing that 15 miles all the time now. 

Guess I’m just going to be waiting around for the next update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ze1000

Greg Appelt said:


> Nav dat : NA-2019.6-10236


Then the only option is that you have HW3


----------



## Greg Appelt

Ze1000 said:


> Then the only option is that you have HW3


So I just have to wait for HW3 software to catch up to HW2 features... I can do that without crying, maybe.


----------



## turnem

Greg Appelt said:


> So I just have to wait for HW3 software to catch up to HW2 features... I can do that without crying, maybe.


I'm in your exact same boat. Pretty sure we both have the HW3/FSD computer. I got completely lucky with this. When I bought my Tesla I had no knowledge of the whole HW2.5 vs HW3/FSD. I just went to the lot, took a test drive and bought an inventory car two days later.


----------



## Greg Appelt

turnem said:


> I'm in your exact same boat. Pretty sure we both have the HW3/FSD computer. I got completely lucky with this. When I bought my Tesla I had no knowledge of the whole HW2.5 vs HW3/FSD. I just went to the lot, took a test drive and bought an inventory car two days later.


Do you have the same missing NoAP Disable Confirmation button?


----------



## turnem

Greg Appelt said:


> Do you have the same missing NoAP Disable Confirmation button?


Yep.


----------



## JustTheTip

12.1.2 has been killing AP for me the past 2 days. No adjacent cars showing up, no lane lines, headlights are turned on, no cruise control. Nothing. Cameras are all clean. Soft/hard resets don't help. AP only comes back temporarily after being plugged in for a few hours. Then it dies again. And my backup camera goes black more often than it did with 8.5.


----------



## ncsmith4

JustTheTip said:


> 12.1.2 has been killing AP for me the past 2 days. No adjacent cars showing up, no lane lines, headlights are turned on, no cruise control. Nothing. Cameras are all clean. Soft/hard resets don't help. AP only comes back temporarily after being plugged in for a few hours. Then it dies again. And my backup camera goes black more often than it did with 8.5.


Same.


----------



## FF35

JustTheTip said:


> 12.1.2 has been killing AP for me the past 2 days. No adjacent cars showing up, no lane lines, headlights are turned on, no cruise control. Nothing. Cameras are all clean. Soft/hard resets don't help. AP only comes back temporarily after being plugged in for a few hours. Then it dies again. And my backup camera goes black more often than it did with 8.5.


Strange. I haven't had any issues and I drive about 100 miles a day with 85 miles on AP.


----------



## Deadbattery

iChris93 said:


> 500 megabytes isn't that much...


 No 500meg is not much, but it is a lot more than zero, which is what up until the last few weeks would get uploaded (sometimes a little something but nothing of size or consistency)


----------



## joelliot

Deadbattery said:


> No 500meg is not much, but it is a lot more than zero, which is what up until the last few weeks would get uploaded (sometimes a little something but nothing of size or consistency)


The way it was explained at_ Autonomy Day _was that fleet is programed to report back _interesting _things that Tesla is training to improve. So if Tesla is trying to make construction zone detection better and you go by a lot of construction your car will upload a lot. If you don't have construction, your car won't for the period, but as soon as Tesla moves to something else, say stop signs, then your car will become a big uploader if you drive by a bunch of stop signs. I don't believe there is anyway of knowing what Tesla is asking the cars to look for.


----------



## adam m

My backup camera was fast to come up the first two or three times after 2019.12.1.2, now I have a 1-5 second delay. The delay seems like an eternity when your trying to backup from an active roadway like into your driveway or a parking spot.


----------



## kuzzy

Deadbattery said:


> No 500meg is not much, but it is a lot more than zero, which is what up until the last few weeks would get uploaded (sometimes a little something but nothing of size or consistency)


I noticed in April that the car was uploading (or downloading, I cannot tell from the data I get as i only have an activity graph, but I would assume uploading) data almost every night. I do not remember seeing this much activity in the past but it is not something I monitor regularly. I thought it might just be me not having noticed it previously. Maybe not.


----------



## cllc

On this update my windshield wipers work much better in auto mode than they did before!


----------



## NR4P

Not thrilled with this update, lots of un-necessary battery drain.

Twice this week, cabin A/C was running.
Note, cabin cooling was set for Fan Only.
And one of the times it was in my garage at 8pm, and garage temp was about 80 degrees.
Both time I had to go to A/C main controls and turn Auto to OFF.

Lunchtime Thursday, lost 5 miles for a one hour lunch.
Sunshields up but Cabin cooling was set to OFF

Rebooted system after the above

Dinnertime at a different restaurant, lost 5 miles in 1hr, 40 mins.
Overcast day, temp around 82 degrees

Reported it to servichelpNA and local SC.
Local SC is supposed to be downloading logs today.


----------



## r-e-l

I know this wont make sense but …. 

I have seen number of errors in the map that were fixed few weeks back. with the latest update (or recent other map update) those error came back. 

Anyone think maybe the software version is linked to a map version? I don't think it is but don't have other explanation.


----------



## MelindaV

r-e-l said:


> I know this wont make sense but ….
> 
> I have seen number of errors in the map that were fixed few weeks back. with the latest update (or recent other map update) those error came back.
> 
> Anyone think maybe the software version is linked to a map version? I don't think it is but don't have other explanation.


the new software screen does list the specific nav version. So could see a disconnect between maps/nav and the primary FW. I think the two are independent of each other, but as we've seen in the past, some FW require specific nav/maps versions.


----------



## fazluke

Reading about all these issues, I guess I am lucky. I have only one old consistent problem with car on EAP slowing down when other cars are merging on the right side.


----------



## MelindaV

fazluke said:


> I have only one old consistent problem with car on EAP slowing down when other cars are merging on the right side.


I would say that is by design and not a problem


----------



## fazluke

MelindaV said:


> I would say that is by design and not a problem


Yes by design which is lacking real life. When I am going at 65 and another car merging at 45, I do not want to slow down holding all cars behind me, the merging car should speed up. Right now the coding logic does not allow for this simple situation.


----------



## rpreuss

MelindaV said:


> I would say that is by design and not a problem


I hope it's not by design. I was cruising along in the right lane at about 65 when a car, with a very long merge lane was doing about 55. If I was driving, I would easily passed the merging car. (We were side by side.) All of a sudden my car drastically slows down with no cars in front of me, to allow the merging car to merge. Fortunately there was no one behind me.


----------



## Nautilus

I had a situation where I was in the middle lane of an interstate, passing a slower vehicle in the right lane and then wanted to change lanes in front of him to join his lane. I watched his car on my screen (shown in red, as in the "danger zone") and the red lane line to my right, and continued past the car so I was ahead of him, and pulling away (I was going ~5mph faster than the other car). In anticipation of pulling further ahead of him and the solid red line turning to back to dotted blue, I put the turn indicator on to have my car (on Autopilot) change lanes to the right. At this point the other car was clean behind me and dropping back, but still showing red.

Once my turn indicator is on, my car SLOWS DOWN to let him pass me, so my car will tuck in behind him. In the meantime, I've got a pickup truck flying up in my rear view mirror, probably wondering WTF??? So I gunned it, overrode Autopilot and pulled in front of the car (as I had expected the autopilot to do, except without the extra acceleration). The pickup truck flew past me probably wondering what I was thinking applying my brakes like that just as I was pulling ahead of a slower car with my turn indicator on.

So I agree that some refinement is still needed.


----------



## sduck

In the meantime you can always override these weird choices with the go pedal.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

MelindaV said:


> I would say that is by design and not a problem


when they are 2 lanes over in a lane from which they DO NOT have to merge it is.


----------



## MelindaV

Tesla blue 3 said:


> when they are 2 lanes over in a lane from which they DO NOT have to merge it is.


In that situation, I highly doubt those merging cars, 2 lanes over, are the cause of any slowing. The cars AP is reacting to are shown highlighted on the screen. watch what is highlighted next time it happens.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

I will check, however I do not recall any other cars that would have required a sudden slowdown.


----------



## fazluke

Tesla blue 3 said:


> I will check, however I do not recall any other cars that would have required a sudden slowdown.


I started this recent dialogue when replied to the various issues reported that my car is behaving except for one issue. I should have added that I understand the limitation so far with the software and I have been manually compensating for the behavior as many reported already . I am sure with all the uploads, we will get soon a resolution.


----------



## SimonMatthews

joelliot said:


> The way it was explained at_ Autonomy Day _was that fleet is programed to report back _interesting _things that Tesla is training to improve. So if Tesla is trying to make construction zone detection better and you go by a lot of construction your car will upload a lot. If you don't have construction, your car won't for the period, but as soon as Tesla moves to something else, say stop signs, then your car will become a big uploader if you drive by a bunch of stop signs. I don't believe there is anyway of knowing what Tesla is asking the cars to look for.


That sounds like the detection will ultimately suffer from survivor bias.

If the car isn't detecting a construction zone, then it's not going to upload any data for that zone, so the detection will not improve.


----------



## Inahas

This has been the worst firmware version yet since I got my car last July. Namely:
- After I unplug the charger in the morning, the computer is non-responsive for almost 10 minutes. Rebooting the software help. This has happened consistently everyday since the upgrade.
- Yesterday, the speakers started making popping sounds. Tried restarted, changing from stream to broadcast, etc.. but the popping sound continued. I tried to schedule a service request through the app, it kept timing out and giving an error at the last step. Today, the popping sound is gone!
- The computer in general seems to get overloaded or sluggish sometimes. The "Report a Bug" feature never works. I keep getting suggestions for music selection. Rebooting seems to help.


----------



## iChris93

Inahas said:


> The "Report a Bug" feature never works.


If the computer recently rebooted, you have to wait unit the car regains LTE connection before submitting a bug report.


----------



## Inahas

iChris93 said:


> If the computer recently rebooted, you have to wait unit the car regains LTE connection before submitting a bug report.


Good to know. Although I usually try to report the bug PRIOR to rebooting because I want Tesla to get a snapshot of the bad state that I am experiencing.

Anyway, I seriously doubt Tesla looks at the details of these reports. Most likely they run them through some analytical engine that classifies them for reporting/statistical purposes (eg. 40% of users are reporting some issue with the summon feature, etc...)


----------



## Vidya

my Model 3 used to show wrong speed limit while on one side of the road, the other side drive still shows correct speed limit. I did submitted couple of bug reports when I am on 12.1.1 and previous versions. but now with 12.1.2 its recognising the correct speed limits. Something updated on maps version? or in Auto pilot itself?


----------



## DocScott

Inahas said:


> This has been the worst firmware version yet since I got my car last July. Namely:
> - After I unplug the charger in the morning, the computer is non-responsive for almost 10 minutes. Rebooting the software help. This has happened consistently everyday since the upgrade.
> - Yesterday, the speakers started making popping sounds. Tried restarted, changing from stream to broadcast, etc.. but the popping sound continued. I tried to schedule a service request through the app, it kept timing out and giving an error at the last step. Today, the popping sound is gone!
> - The computer in general seems to get overloaded or sluggish sometimes. The "Report a Bug" feature never works. I keep getting suggestions for music selection. Rebooting seems to help.


I have not had any of these problems.

I wonder what causes this to crop up on some cars but not others? It does sound like maybe one of the computers is over-taxed somehow. I don't have a USB plugged in for Sentry Mode or a dashcam--maybe that matters? I also don't use third party apps like TeslaFi.

These kinds of issues do make me wonder if the computers are reaching their limits (not just the AP/FSD stuff, but the rest of the computing). Some of this could be as simple as needing more RAM.

At some point, are we all going to need a hardware upgrade to keep things running smoothly? If so, who pays for it--is it an upgrade the owner will need to purchase or a "repair" provided under warranty by Tesla?


----------



## HCD3

DocScott said:


> I have not had any of these problems.
> 
> I wonder what causes this to crop up on some cars but not others? It does sound like maybe one of the computers is over-taxed somehow. I don't have a USB plugged in for Sentry Mode or a dashcam--maybe that matters? I also don't use third party apps like TeslaFi.
> 
> These kinds of issues do make me wonder if the computers are reaching their limits (not just the AP/FSD stuff, but the rest of the computing). Some of this could be as simple as needing more RAM.
> 
> At some point, are we all going to need a hardware upgrade to keep things running smoothly? If so, who pays for it--is it an upgrade the owner will need to purchase or a "repair" provided under warranty by Tesla?


If you purchase FSD you will get an upgrade to HW3 if you don't already have it.


----------



## DocScott

HCD3 said:


> If you purchase FSD you will get an upgrade to HW3 if you don't already have it.


I know that. But that's the autonomous driving image processing.

I'm asking about the more mundane stuff. I don't know the computer architecture inside a Model 3, but there's got to be computers running the display, playing the music, storing Atari games, opening doors, linking to calendars, making fart noises, running sentry mode, etc.. All modern luxury cars have some of that, but in the Model 3 it's much more integrated in to the driving experience; e.g., the speedometer, climate control, and entertainment are all on the same display. Even without AP, eventually that stuff is going to get overworked as Tesla keeps adding (non-autonomous-driving-related) features, right? And it seems possible that's already happening--a lot of "bugs" sound like the behavior of overworked computers.


----------



## Vidya

DocScott said:


> I know that. But that's the autonomous driving image processing.
> 
> I'm asking about the more mundane stuff. I don't know the computer architecture inside a Model 3, but there's got to be computers running the display, playing the music, storing Atari games, opening doors, linking to calendars, making fart noises, running sentry mode, etc.. All modern luxury cars have some of that, but in the Model 3 it's much more integrated in to the driving experience; e.g., the speedometer, climate control, and entertainment are all on the same display. Even without AP, eventually that stuff is going to get overworked as Tesla keeps adding (non-autonomous-driving-related) features, right? And it seems possible that's already happening--a lot of "bugs" sound like the behavior of overworked computers.


That's called MCU. I think MCU upgrade can be updated but you need to pay for. If you are using 2.5 Hardware you will be having Latest MCU and if only some of us are having these problems then it's not MCUs. Just software bugs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ze1000

DocScott said:


> I know that. But that's the autonomous driving image processing.
> 
> I'm asking about the more mundane stuff. I don't know the computer architecture inside a Model 3, but there's got to be computers running the display, playing the music, storing Atari games, opening doors, linking to calendars, making fart noises, running sentry mode, etc.. All modern luxury cars have some of that, but in the Model 3 it's much more integrated in to the driving experience; e.g., the speedometer, climate control, and entertainment are all on the same display. Even without AP, eventually that stuff is going to get overworked as Tesla keeps adding (non-autonomous-driving-related) features, right? And it seems possible that's already happening--a lot of "bugs" sound like the behavior of overworked computers.


It might be possible that it needs update in the future. It has happened before from Model S, X to Model 3, when Tesla started using the Intel CPU for the dashboard.
BTW, I have the USB drive for TeslaCam, I also do have TeslaFi and do not have all those problems people report. there are some small bugs from time to time, but very sporadic.
Mine is 5/2018 LR with FSD.


----------



## Dave EV

Inahas said:


> Anyway, I seriously doubt Tesla looks at the details of these reports. Most likely they run them through some analytical engine that classifies them for reporting/statistical purposes (eg. 40% of users are reporting some issue with the summon feature, etc...)


Yeah, not sure how many bug reports they actually look at, but if you do call them later for support for an issue, the bug report helps them find the right spot in the logs to start looking.


----------



## Greg Appelt

SR+ vs LR for this software version. What are the differences that shouldn't be?
Confirmed
1) Nav on AutoPilot does not have option to disable the Confirmation on Lane Change.

Unconfirmed
1) No red-light camera aware notifications


Expected differences
1) No waze/traffic overlay, but is still part of the route calculation
2) Immersive sound instead of Premium (with sub)
3) No browser
4) No Slacker radio
5) No easy-exit seat/steering wheel settings


----------



## M3OC Rules

SimonMatthews said:


> That sounds like the detection will ultimately suffer from survivor bias.
> 
> If the car isn't detecting a construction zone, then it's not going to upload any data for that zone, so the detection will not improve.


It's not binary so that's not necessarily true. Starting with a poorly trained model, they can set the threshold so that they have a lot of false positives. Then a person can get rid of the false positives. The model improves and then you can repeat. They use other data collection methods like disengagements as well which will wouldn't have that issue to add to the mix.


----------



## barjohn

I didn't go back all the way through this thread but I am consistently finding a phantom range loss of about 1mile per hour if it is not asleep. Power use is almost nothing if it is asleep. If it is in parking mode it is 1 mile per hour +. It never used to be that bad before this update. It is doing something that uses power when it is not asleep.


----------



## Drago

Inahas said:


> This has been the worst firmware version yet since I got my car last July. Namely:
> - After I unplug the charger in the morning, the computer is non-responsive for almost 10 minutes. Rebooting the software help. This has happened consistently everyday since the upgrade.
> - Yesterday, the speakers started making popping sounds. Tried restarted, changing from stream to broadcast, etc.. but the popping sound continued. I tried to schedule a service request through the app, it kept timing out and giving an error at the last step. Today, the popping sound is gone!
> - The computer in general seems to get overloaded or sluggish sometimes. The "Report a Bug" feature never works. I keep getting suggestions for music selection. Rebooting seems to help.


I got the same sound popping issue today out of the blue; this release was working very well up until today. The microphone also stopped working (both for phone calls and voice assistant)


----------



## cllc

Since this update my sentry has triggered at least 3 alarms and sent to my cell phone notification as senty alarm, but when I checked the car there where no audible alarms sounding. I did not find anyone messing with the car on camera recordings. Possibly passing cars in the parking ramp may triggered it which should not trigger an alarm. I had continuous recordings when the car was sitting for many hours in sentry mode and a 10 mile battery drain over an 8 hour period with no air condition active.


----------



## Sjohnson20

I started getting blind spot detection is limited warnings. Never got this until 12.1.2.

Also, the phone key is glitchy again. It was good for awhile but twice the car wouldn’t open and multiple times wouldn’t drive unless I took the phone out and lit up the screen.

I’m hoping I get another update soon.


----------



## 9114s

For me this version of firmware is the best and I did not experience all issues I saw in this thread. Thx TESLA!


----------



## Nautilus

Sjohnson20 said:


> I started getting blind spot detection is limited warnings. Never got this until 12.1.2


I suspect you had a lot of condensation covering your car's cameras, so the warning was valid.

I notice you live in Orlando. When I lived there for 9 months back in 1985, I remember my car being so covered with condensation in the morning that I had a squeegee to clear the side and back windows so I could see out of the car. This morning (in Indiana), my car happened to be covered in a similar heavy condensation, and I got the same warning, presumably because the car's cameras were as covered with condensation as the windows were.

If you go around the car and wipe the cameras clean of condensation, the warning should go away. Or just drive it a while and you will likely get the same result courtesy of the wind.


----------



## slotti

Finally got it last night....wish I would not have installed it. The nudging needs to be much more intense than before and auto lane change became very crazy, not smooth anymore. Also, if I wouldn't have slammed on the breaks myself, I would have rear ended somebody twice this morning.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

Nautilus said:


> I suspect you had a lot of condensation covering your car's cameras, so the warning was valid.


I'm garaged and I get the same warning in the morning with this firmware.


----------



## Ze1000

zosoisnotaword said:


> I'm garaged and I get the same warning in the morning with this firmware.


The "garage warning" is normal, since the blind spot monitoring is based on the cameras. No camera visibility, then you get the warning, which should go away a few seconds after you clear your garage.


----------



## littlD

slotti said:


> Finally got it last night....wish I would not have installed it. The nudging needs to be much more intense than before and auto lane change became very crazy, not smooth anymore. Also, if I wouldn't have slammed on the breaks myself, I would have rear ended somebody twice this morning.


For me, this is the only minus on this version. Had to hit the brakes once today.

As for lane changes, I've actually seen an overall improvement. Probably our differences (smooth, not smooth) are more route related.


----------



## slotti

Well....guess I can top all. As of late afternoon today, my autopilot stopped working. Car cannot see any other car nor markings on the street. Thought this was a 12.1.1 issue, but I guess it is 12.1.2 as well.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

slotti said:


> Well....guess I can top all. As of late afternoon today, my autopilot stopped working. Car cannot see any other car nor markings on the street. Thought this was a 12.1.1 issue, but I guess it is 12.1.2 as well.


happened to me for a short period while driving. It cleared after 3- 45 seconds not requiring any response on my part.


----------



## slotti

well. It stayed for my afternoon drive and my 90 minute commute home. Tried later in the evening, same. If for some reason it comes back tomorrow I'll report, but I have a feeling I'll be without EAP for a while (1st available service appointment is June 6).


----------



## DocScott

I had the problem where I temporarily lost AP back on an earlier firmware...I think it was 8.3, but might have been even earlier than that.

It happened in the Lincoln tunnel, and at the time I attributed it to the radar being confused by the tunnel walls/ceiling.

I got the message to take immediate control, and then had the same issues many people have described: not only no AP, but no surrounding cars on the display, etc.. A few minutes after I got out of the tunnel features gradually came back. No problems since.

I haven't had it happen on 12.1.2 yet.


----------



## Mesprit87

Nautilus said:


> I suspect you had a lot of condensation covering your car's cameras, so the warning was valid.
> 
> I notice you live in Orlando. When I lived there for 9 months back in 1985, I remember my car being so covered with condensation in the morning that I had a squeegee to clear the side and back windows so I could see out of the car. This morning (in Indiana), my car happened to be covered in a similar heavy condensation, and I got the same warning, presumably because the car's cameras were as covered with condensation as the windows were.
> 
> If you go around the car and wipe the cameras clean of condensation, the warning should go away. Or just drive it a while and you will likely get the same result courtesy of the wind.


That been said, I also got this message appear after 20 minutes of driving, I noticed some water draining from the driver window was streaking in front of the pillar camera.
Sorry Elon but when you say the AP will be able to do anything we can do with our two eyes...we won't get that until theses cameras get "eyelids" AKA a way of staying clean in adverse weather. 
Hear me right (I can see the tomatoes flying) FSD is already impressive and will improve, I just look at the limitations driving in icing rain and I want to keep my steering.


----------



## francoisp

Mesprit87 said:


> That been said, I also got this message appear after 20 minutes of driving, I noticed some water draining from the driver window was streaking in front of the pillar camera.
> Sorry Elon but when you say the AP will be able to do anything we can do with our two eyes...we won't get that until theses cameras get "eyelids" AKA a way of staying clean in adverse weather.
> Hear me right (I can see the tomatoes flying) FSD is already impressive and will improve, I just look at the limitations driving in icing rain and I want to keep my steering.


And we need some way to remove the snow/slush of the radar.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

Ze1000 said:


> The "garage warning" is normal, since the blind spot monitoring is based on the cameras. No camera visibility, then you get the warning, which should go away a few seconds after you clear your garage.


I've had the car for over a year.


----------



## slotti

AP was back this morning, but disappeared again around noon.....fun stuff


----------



## Ze1000

zosoisnotaword said:


> I've had the car for over a year.


Me too. Blind spot monitoring is pretty new though.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

Ze1000 said:


> Me too. Blind spot monitoring is pretty new though.


No argument there, but I've only had the issue in this firmware version, and possibly with 8.6 too, in low lighting conditions. I'm curious if it's related to the corrupted repeater files in Sentry Mode. I've also gotten the warning a couple times at the same stop sign that has no street lights or other ambient lighting around on my commute. But the sun's typically still out when I'm going home, so I only have a couple data points with that. I've never gotten the warning driving around or stopped in the city at night.


----------



## Ze1000

zosoisnotaword said:


> No argument there, but I've only had the issue in this firmware version, and possibly with 8.6 too, in low lighting conditions. I'm curious if it's related to the corrupted repeater files in Sentry Mode. I've also gotten the warning a couple times at the same stop sign that has no street lights or other ambient lighting around on my commute. But the sun's typically still out when I'm going home, so I only have a couple data points with that. I've never gotten the warning driving around or stopped in the city at night.


Interesting point. I personally, never got blind spot limited warning when driving. Only saw that warning when at my garage, which goes away a few seconds after pulling out of the driveway.


----------



## Manole

Anyone having issues with dashcam in this version. I have to constantly reboot infotainment system to get red recording icon to show up on right of screen.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Manole said:


> Anyone having issues with dashcam in this version. I have to constantly reboot infotainment system to get red recording icon to show up on right of screen.


Are you sure it's actually recording? A lot of usb sticks are dying from Sentry's extra load.


----------



## PaulK

Driving this afternoon in this crazy N California mid-May rain, my wipers became possessed. 

The rain was consistent enough that I didn’t need to run my wipers much. The rain would streak right off and I could see clearly. This is not usual for me when driving in a steady rain. If I get hit by a fine mist or need a wipe, I just tap the left stalk to cause a single wipe. 

Today for the first time, my wipers would wipe periodically at high speed (usually twice I think) even though I had wipers set to “off”. 10 months and 10,000 miles this is the first time I’ve encountered this. 

Tried running the spray, turning them on fast or slow, then off again. Same thing happened the rest of my drive. 

I do not have EAP, and was not using cruise. 

I submitted a bug report “wipers wipe even when wipers set to off”.


----------



## Manole

Rick Steinwand said:


> Are you sure it's actually recording? A lot of usb sticks are dying from Sentry's extra load.


Yes, I verified it's recording after reboot. Recently got an SD card rated for extreme writes and a USB SD card reader. It also has a lighting adapter so I can use on iPhone. One thing I noticed is it takes a good 30 seconds to load on iPhone so one theory I have is it's timing out sometimes to connect to DashCam through USB. But no way I can think of to debug.


----------



## Lgkahn

DocScott said:


> I had the problem where I temporarily lost AP back on an earlier firmware...I think it was 8.3, but might have been even earlier than that.
> 
> It happened in the Lincoln tunnel, and at the time I attributed it to the radar being confused by the tunnel walls/ceiling.
> 
> I got the message to take immediate control, and then had the same issues many people have described: not only no AP, but no surrounding cars on the display, etc.. A few minutes after I got out of the tunnel features gradually came back. No problems since.
> 
> I haven't had it happen on 12.1.2 yet.


ive had it happen in boston.. now cars.. reboot brought it back and it dissapearad again.


----------



## AnonymousEV

2016 MX, previously on firmware 2018.50.6. Summons with tight garage worked great. We could stand any where near the car and summons into the garage (standing in garage, outside, etc).

Brought in for service, they updated to 2019.12.1.1. Summons is now a major effort to make it work. We now have to stand on drivers side to start summons into forward garage spot. Summons for garage exit: while standing in garage near front of car, summons will sometimes properly execute. Today my wife started summons and the car stopped in between doors, not enough clearance to open any door. Car stuck until requesting summons outside the car near drivers side to complete the summons.


----------



## mdfraz

I have read through this thread in detail and have done a search of the whole site, and I don't see anyone discussing this issue; sorry if I missed it.

I got 12.1.2 almost 2 weeks ago. The big thing I've noticed (along with some more pronounced vampire drain) is that my regen seems to be much weaker. I've noticed that it 1) doesn't seem to engage quite as quickly when I let off the accelerator; 2) it doesn't seem nearly as strong, especially when I'm at higher speeds; and 3) even as the car slows, the strength of the regen seems diminished. If before I was able to coast down a particular off ramp and be basically stopped by the bottom of it, now I'm still probably between 20-30 mph as I reach the bottom. It annoys me greatly and negates a lot of the benefit from one pedal driving and not having to create wear and tear on the brakes.

Before anyone asks, I've had the car for 10 months and have put 25,000 miles on it so I'm very familiar with the feel of the car. I've also checked and confirmed that the regen setting is on standard rather than low. This is a fairly dramatic difference from before downloading 12.1.2.


----------



## iChris93

mdfraz said:


> I have read through this thread in detail and have done a search of the whole site, and I don't see anyone discussing this issue; sorry if I missed it.
> 
> I got 12.1.2 almost 2 weeks ago. The big thing I've noticed (along with some more pronounced vampire drain) is that my regen seems to be much weaker. I've noticed that it 1) doesn't seem to engage quite as quickly when I let off the accelerator; 2) it doesn't seem nearly as strong, especially when I'm at higher speeds; and 3) even as the car slows, the strength of the regen seems diminished. If before I was able to coast down a particular off ramp and be basically stopped by the bottom of it, now I'm still probably between 20-30 mph as I reach the bottom. It annoys me greatly and negates a lot of the benefit from one pedal driving and not having to create wear and tear on the brakes.
> 
> Before anyone asks, I've had the car for 10 months and have put 25,000 miles on it so I'm very familiar with the feel of the car. I've also checked and confirmed that the regen setting is on standard rather than low. This is a fairly dramatic difference from before downloading 12.1.2.


Any chance you changed tires or wheels recently?


----------



## mdfraz

I had a nail in the left rear tire and it couldn't be fixed so I did replace that tire, but not the other three. Is there something about a new tire(s) that can affect regen?


----------



## iChris93

mdfraz said:


> I had a nail in the left rear tire and it couldn't be fixed so I did replace that tire, but not the other three. Is there something about a new tire(s) that can affect regen?


Perhaps. When people were switching to winter tires they had almost no regen at first. This was fixed through a software update. Having one tire different than the rest may also pose an issue.


----------



## mdfraz

Thanks. I have my 25,000 service soon and I'll ask about the regen then.


----------



## Kizzy

mdfraz said:


> I have read through this thread in detail and have done a search of the whole site, and I don't see anyone discussing this issue; sorry if I missed it.
> 
> I got 12.1.2 almost 2 weeks ago. The big thing I've noticed (along with some more pronounced vampire drain) is that my regen seems to be much weaker. I've noticed that it 1) doesn't seem to engage quite as quickly when I let off the accelerator; 2) it doesn't seem nearly as strong, especially when I'm at higher speeds; and 3) even as the car slows, the strength of the regen seems diminished. If before I was able to coast down a particular off ramp and be basically stopped by the bottom of it, now I'm still probably between 20-30 mph as I reach the bottom. It annoys me greatly and negates a lot of the benefit from one pedal driving and not having to create wear and tear on the brakes.
> 
> Before anyone asks, I've had the car for 10 months and have put 25,000 miles on it so I'm very familiar with the feel of the car. I've also checked and confirmed that the regen setting is on standard rather than low. This is a fairly dramatic difference from before downloading 12.1.2.


Any significant temperature changes? (A cold battery reduces regen.)


----------



## Long Ranger

AnonymousEV said:


> 2016 MX, previously on firmware 2018.50.6. Summons with tight garage worked great. We could stand any where near the car and summons into the garage (standing in garage, outside, etc).
> 
> Brought in for service, they updated to 2019.12.1.1. Summons is now a major effort to make it work. We now have to stand on drivers side to start summons into forward garage spot. Summons for garage exit: while standing in garage near front of car, summons will sometimes properly execute. Today my wife started summons and the car stopped in between doors, not enough clearance to open any door. Car stuck until requesting summons outside the car near drivers side to complete the summons.


Welcome to the forum!

With my Model 3, I haven't noticed any difference with Summon sensitivity under 2019.12.1.2 (although you mention you're on 2019.12.1.1). That said, Summon has always been a bit hit or miss for me. Most days it connects just fine, but maybe once a week it loses the connection or can't connect for no apparent reason (just Summon, other controls still work).

Have you changed anything on your WiFi setup recently? I haven't really figured out the whole Summon dependency on WiFi, LTE, and proximity, but I've noticed that on mornings when Summon is disconnecting, it actually seems to help to toggle WiFi off on my phone. I tried that after seeing posts where some people could only get Summon to work over LTE and not WiFi. However, Summon usually works just fine over WiFi for me, so I haven't figured out any pattern yet.


----------



## mdfraz

Kizzy said:


> Any significant temperature changes? (A cold battery reduces regen.)


I live in Kansas and am very aware of the range variations as well as the regen limitations in colder weather, but this isn't a result of that; the temperature has been fairly warm most of the past 2 weeks, certainly much warmer than in winter. The area I first (and most dramatically) notice the lessened regen is the exit ramp off the highway I take to get into my neighborhood. It's been consistent, probably the entire 2 weeks I've had this firmware version, that the regen is slightly delayed in engaging, and then is much weaker than is typical. I've been driving that exit ramp since August with my Model 3, and it's quite clear that something has changed dramatically since I got 12.1.2. The new tire went on right around the same time, so I cannot say with any certainty that it doesn't have anything to do with it, but given that it's only one of the four tires, I am leaning more toward the update being the root cause. I would also note that the size/style of the tire I replaced did not change (i.e. not performance, not winter tire, etc.), so unless there's something specifically resulting from the mere fact that a tire was removed and replaced, I have to conclude this regen issue is due to the firmware.


----------



## pdp1

Yesterday was the first time the wipers turned on in over a month thanks to this freak mid-May rain in California. I must say the Auto wipers behave so much better compared to previous firmwares. On average, it's still a little on the "aggressive" side, meaning it wipes more often or faster than I really need it to, but it's not so much that it's a nuisance, and definitely better than wiping too slow like it sometimes did in previous firmwares. It's still not perfect, but I didn't find myself resorting to manual wipers at all yesterday like I used to.


----------



## DocScott

mdfraz said:


> I live in Kansas and am very aware of the range variations as well as the regen limitations in colder weather, but this isn't a result of that; the temperature has been fairly warm most of the past 2 weeks, certainly much warmer than in winter. The area I first (and most dramatically) notice the lessened regen is the exit ramp off the highway I take to get into my neighborhood. It's been consistent, probably the entire 2 weeks I've had this firmware version, that the regen is slightly delayed in engaging, and then is much weaker than is typical. I've been driving that exit ramp since August with my Model 3, and it's quite clear that something has changed dramatically since I got 12.1.2. The new tire went on right around the same time, so I cannot say with any certainty that it doesn't have anything to do with it, but given that it's only one of the four tires, I am leaning more toward the update being the root cause. I would also note that the size/style of the tire I replaced did not change (i.e. not performance, not winter tire, etc.), so unless there's something specifically resulting from the mere fact that a tire was removed and replaced, I have to conclude this regen issue is due to the firmware.


I'm not seeing this problem, though, and, as you say, I haven't seen other reports of it.

I don't think people should go by the principle that when all other known possibilities are eliminated, it must be the firmware. The timing relative to your firmware update could just be coincidence.

I can't understand how a big change in regen due to a software bug would, with a firmware update, affect only a tiny percentage of cars.

I'd certainly suggest asking about it at your next service, in case it's something not related to firmware (e.g. a temperature sensor).

One other possibility I can think of, although I've had some software engineers on this site tell me it shouldn't work this way: could the firmware _installation_ have gone wrong? In other words, rather than the firmware itself having a bug, could the installation process itself been corrupted and changed a flag that causes the problem? For example, maybe your car is actually always in low regen right now even though the display tells you it's in standard.


----------



## iChris93

mdfraz said:


> but given that it's only one of the four tires, I am leaning more toward the update being the root cause.


Being only one of the four makes me think it's more likely to be due to the tires.


----------



## mdfraz

I appreciate the thoughts so far, and I think it's just something that I'll have to have looked at when I take it in for service.


----------



## Long Ranger

mdfraz said:


> I appreciate the thoughts so far, and I think it's just something that I'll have to have looked at when I take it in for service.


Hope you get it resolved. My regen is definitely as strong as ever on this version.

Just curious, did you replace with exact same tire model or just similar one? Even if the same, you do have 25k of tread wear on the other 3, so I'm pretty suspicious of the tire change. Especially after people's experiences with winter tires.


----------



## mdfraz

It was a different brand, but just a general use tire of the same size and rating. As for the other tires, I've done the penny test and looked over the tread on the other 3 original tires and I think there's still substantial life left in them. I hope Tesla can figure out why the regen has lessened, as I have gotten very used to the stronger regen and one pedal driving and absolutely love it.


----------



## garsh

mdfraz said:


> It was a different brand, but just a general use tire of the same size and rating.


Oh. Yeah, having different tires left/right is probably confusing the car. Talk to service and see what they say.


----------



## mdfraz

Sounds good. I'll have service look it over. Thanks to all!


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

mdfraz said:


> I got 12.1.2 almost 2 weeks ago. The big thing I've noticed (along with some more pronounced vampire drain) is that my regen seems to be much weaker. I've noticed that it 1) doesn't seem to engage quite as quickly when I let off the accelerator; 2) it doesn't seem nearly as strong, especially when I'm at higher speeds; and 3) even as the car slows, the strength of the regen seems diminished. If before I was able to coast down a particular off ramp and be basically stopped by the bottom of it, now I'm still probably between 20-30 mph as I reach the bottom. It annoys me greatly and negates a lot of the benefit from one pedal driving and not having to create wear and tear on the brakes.


I noticed the same thing since 12.1.2. I doubt it's the weather as temperatures have been rising (slowly, but rising nonetheless) recently. No difference in charging or driving habit. No new tire either.

The day after the update, I had noticed half the regen line was dotted. Before the update, it was closer to 25%. I thought it may have been the temperature that night perhaps, but it's been consistently half dotted since even though the temperatures have risen above what they ever were since I bought the car (3 months ago)...


----------



## iChris93

JeanDeBarraux said:


> I noticed the same thing since 12.1.2. I doubt it's the weather as temperatures have been rising (slowly, but rising nonetheless) recently. No difference in charging or driving habit. No new tire either.
> 
> The day after the update, I had noticed half the regen line was dotted. Before the update, it was closer to 25%. I thought it may have been the temperature that night perhaps, but it's been consistently half dotted since even though the temperatures have risen above what they ever were since I bought the car (3 months ago)...


If dots are showing it's either due to SoC or temperature of battery.


----------



## substance12

FWIW i'm also noticing less regen on this firmware as well. there are similar reports, but not many, on the other tesla forum site.


----------



## Kizzy

substance12 said:


> FWIW i'm also noticing less regen on this firmware as well. there are similar reports, but not many, on the other tesla forum site.


Hmm. I noticed my regen suddenly dropped yesterday. It'd been fine for quite some time post update. The temp outside was close to 50° F at the end of the day (and I hadn't driven for a couple of days), and I think it showed about a quarter bar being limited for regen. Suddenly I noticed my car was doing a lot of coasting and my regen bar was at probably the lowest I'd seen it (maybe 3/4 limited or more).

No tire changes, but unexpected temperature limitation. Regen appeared to return to normal after some driving. This is on an AWD car.

Are y'all who have issues consistently experiencing lowered regen or does it change?


----------



## MelindaV

I’ve not noticed any difference in regen on 12.x from prior fw versions.


----------



## substance12

Kizzy said:


> Are y'all who have issues consistently experiencing lowered regen or does it change?


I'm consistently experiencing it. I didn't change anything about the car (e.g. tires) either.


----------



## Dr. J

Kizzy said:


> Hmm. I noticed my regen suddenly dropped yesterday. It'd been fine for quite some time post update. The temp outside was close to 50° F at the end of the day (and I hadn't driven for a couple of days), and I think it showed about a quarter bar being limited for regen. Suddenly I noticed my car was doing a lot of coasting and my regen bar was at probably the lowest I'd seen it (maybe 3/4 limited or more).
> 
> No tire changes, but unexpected temperature limitation. Regen appeared to return to normal after some driving. This is on an AWD car.
> 
> Are y'all who have issues consistently experiencing lowered regen or does it change?


I've experienced this intermittently since 12.1.2 install. No changes to tires, but tire pressures all round may be a bit low (I need to check that). Temperatures have been quite warm, and I haven't charged above 76%. I have no explanation.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Anybody getting daily main screen reboots on this version? Seems to happen first drive of the day, right as I'm about to put it in reverse. Car still drives fine, but screen takes around 3 minutes to come back. Also I think the turn signals don't work while it's rebooting.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

nonStopSwagger said:


> Also I think the turn signals don't work while it's rebooting.


While you won't hear them "click" while it's rebooting they are independent of the screen and do work.

No screen reboots for me on this version at all. Just AP, blind spot, TACC, lane line detection are unavailable most of the time.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

StromTrooperM3 said:


> While you won't hear them "click" while it's rebooting they are independent of the screen and do work.
> 
> No screen reboots for me on this version at all. Just AP, blind spot, TACC, lane line detection are unavailable most of the time.


I get that too, but only occasionally and they come back as I continue to drive.

Most bugs I've seen in a release in some time.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

nonStopSwagger said:


> but only occasionally and they come back as I continue to drive


I don't drive that much usually about 30 miles per trip. Every time it goes out, I'm home without it ever coming back. Next day it might be back for one trip but then it becomes unavailable again.

My 3 will stay parked until I get a new update and I'll continue to just drive my other cars. I'm starting to quickly be over all these software issues. I used to jump on every update as soon as it was available, never again. I'll wait until I read the new thread for the new fw before I make the mistake again of taking an update that breaks even standard features.


----------



## DocScott

StromTrooperM3 said:


> My 3 will stay parked until I get a new update and I'll continue to just drive my other cars. I'm starting to quickly be over all these software issues. I used to jump on every update as soon as it was available, never again. I'll wait until I read the new thread for the new fw before I make the mistake again of taking an update that breaks even standard features.


But how will the thread tell you?

12.1.2 works just fine for me, for instance.

It seems like every update there are some people who say it fixed their "bugs," and some who say it broke standard features.

I am deeply skeptical that these are bugs in the usual sense (i.e. bad code) because they affect cars so differently, even when they have pretty much the same hardware.

I've advanced some different alternative explanations:

--Maybe the installation process itself creates problems sometimes
--Maybe MCUs are getting overloaded
--Maybe hardware problems sometimes appear coincidentally

These are all still indicative of issues with the Model 3--I'm not letting Tesla off the hook! But they're different kinds of issues with different solutions.

I suspect that Tesla service often contributes to the misconception. They're overworked and backlogged, so the easiest thing for them to do is to assert that the next firmware will fix whatever the problem is. If the problem is something that happens during installation, than it would get fixed by a new update, even though the firmware itself isn't to blame--a reinstall would also work. If it's an overloaded MCU, it might get improved, because the new firmware will change the demands on the MCU some. If it's a hardware problem, it probably won't get fixed by a new update, although there's still a shot that different demands on the hardware might help. And, of course, if it really is a problem with the code then the next version may in fact have a fix. So it's worth it for them to say to wait for the next firmware. But in many cases the problem might be something else.


----------



## Mike

DocScott said:


> I've advanced some different alternative explanations:
> 
> --Maybe the installation process itself creates problems sometimes
> --Maybe MCUs are getting overloaded
> --Maybe hardware problems sometimes appear coincidentally


I'd expand on the third point in your list: I'm starting to suspect certain firmware versions within actual components (line replaceable units) on the car are the issue.

They may have been flashed and installed the same day/week and only those units may be in-compatable with a current software version, thus explaining why some cars have issues and others work great with the same firmware.

------------

My car was parked and not disturbed for 15 days, with that period ending 18 May 2019.

It was in a good WiFi connection zone (i.e. it had a good signal when I put the car to bed and when I woke it up 15 days later).

I was on 12.1.2 for one day before the car was parked for 15 days.

I e-mailed a detailed laundry list of observations I had with 12.1.2 to Tesla, prior to the start of the 15 day non use period.

One of those issues was not seeing any sustained supercharging above 117 kW (except for a momentary peak of 137 kW).

I suspect I received another/newer/cleaned up version of 12.1.2 (I'm still on 12.1.2).

Three reasons for suspecting a whole new flash of 12.1.2 on my car:

1. Two of my customized options within navigation had been reset to the factory default (I always avoid HOV and toll roads and had to reset those),

2. My supercharger event yesterday was very different than 17 days ago. Yesterday I managed a sustained 144 kW level of charging from 12% (+/-) SOC up to 50% SOC, before any tapering took place, and

3. When I recharged at home yesterday afternoon, I heard the chiller fan engage a number of times over the course of the home charging event. I never experienced this on 12.1.2 when I had recharged my car at my friends house 17 days ago.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

DocScott said:


> But how will the thread tell you?


I will approach this the same way we approach my environment of 400 servers. Install critical high priority patches only. Once the other low priority patches are tested and vetted then and only then will they be installed. If 16 stays stable I'll forgo anything further for a while.... And yet 2019.17 is showing up already on teslafi so.... What does that say about this one.


----------



## DocScott

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I will approach this the same way we approach my environment of 400 servers. Install critical high priority patches only. Once the other low priority patches are tested and vetted then and only then will they be installed. If 16 stays stable I'll forgo anything further for a while.... And yet 2019.17 is showing up already on teslafi so.... What does that say about this one.


Sure, if that was the way Tesla firmware worked.

But it's not. There are no "patches." Each firmware is complete; you're replacing the whole thing each time you download a new one. There's no way to get the baby without the bathwater.


----------



## ciguri1

thanks for your info, I agree the drop is small but the pattern is still striking (in the sense the uptick was announced in the software upgrade notes of the update, but the downtick was not)


----------



## mkg3

Still stuck on this fw. Now its been 6 wks since update.

This is the longest I've gone without a new FW update. Usually, I've been getting them every 4~5 wks.


----------

